# The Awkward Dog's Art Shop [CLOSED]



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello there! I figured since I'm in need of some bells for some of my towns that I'd open a little art shop. And who better to accompany me as my header than my buggy husband? ♥ Hehe. Don't mind me~

Stream Link (NSFW)

*Rules:*
1. Please be polite and courteous!
2. I do have the right to deny you a commission, though I hope not to have reason to!
3. *Rules have changed. Payment is to be up-front. I hate tracking people down and hounding them for payments, it's silly.*
4. Please do not harass me about when it will be done. Asking is fine! But if you start incessantly bothering I will have to decline you.
5. Please understand that it may take me time to get these done, depending on my mood. I usually draw at night. My timezone is EST. If you'd like to watch me draw yours, just ask and I'll gladly stream for you.

*What I'll Draw:*

Villagers (Note; not so good with certain species, like ducks/hippos/gorillas/sheep/elephants/koalas?)
Pokemon (usually not later gen legendaries since they tend to have complex designs)
Villager OCs/general anthro OCs (given the design isn't too complex)
*Humans with non-complex clothing/designs, be it mayors or OCs.*

*Prices:*


**NOTE: I don't really have my chibi style pegged yet. Some are more detailed than others, I don't know what happens, really. I'm sorry D':*

*Examples:*


Spoiler: Villager Art Examples






































The rest of my gallery (NSFW)

*SLOTS:*
1. 
2. 
3.

*Waiting on Payment From:*


*TBT commissions may reopen. Cash commissions are priority, however, and are always open.*
​


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait can you do OC villagers or animals? lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

Ahhhhhh, bby I love your art so much, but I'm so broke ;w; Good luck with the shop love <3


----------



## Yundai (Apr 16, 2014)

kyaa shiro senpai <3!!! i wish you the best of luck !!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Wait can you do OC villagers or animals? lol



Absolutely! :> I had OCs up there at first but then I got nervous HAHA I just worry about complex designs, but I don't mind simpler things!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhh, bby I love your art so much, but I'm so broke ;w; Good luck with the shop love <3





Yundai said:


> kyaa shiro senpai <3!!! i wish you the best of luck !!



Thank you both so much ;v; <33333 I'll make a request thread later, once I bump up my bank a little~


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2014)

would you accept a commish of 2spooky? [x] [x]


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

How much would it be for a chibi, like you mentioned above? <33


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2014)

I want pietro. But sadly I don't have 3mill...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

gamzee said:


> would you accept a commish of 2spooky? [x] [x]



OH ABSOLUTELY WHAT A DARLING HE IS OH MY GOSH
I just hope I can do his design justice! I would be honored oh mannnnn I'm in love @A@



emmatheweirdo said:


> How much would it be for a chibi, like you mentioned above? <33



Hm... 1m at the most, probably -- I tend not to be very _good_ at them, though. My AC-style skills are really terrible omfg. So it's up to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I want pietro. But sadly I don't have 3mill...



Well, AC-style stuff would probably fall in the 800k-1m range, I suppose, if that's more doable for you. uvu I'll probably add more slots if people want chibis since those are relatively easy even though I'm terrible at them, haha


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I could possibly do 1mil c: I have 3mil in my bank right now, but 2.5 of that is for someone for a commission. But I can trade in my TBT and I won a giveaway for 2million so I should be able to do that :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I think I could possibly do 1mil c: I have 3mil in my bank right now, but 2.5 of that is for someone for a commission. But I can trade in my TBT and I won a giveaway for 2million so I should be able to do that :3



I can lower it to 800k uvu I'm really dumb at pricing I'm sorry orz


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I can lower it to 800k uvu I'm really dumb at pricing I'm sorry orz



900k for a chibi of Marshal? <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> 900k for a chibi of Marshal? <3



Sure thing, hon <3! (I can't draw him anthro anyway I tried and it was a hot mess oh god)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Sure thing, hon <3! (I can't draw him anthro anyway I tried and it was a hot mess oh god)



Das okay c: I'm excited~ I seriously love your art so much <33 ( and you ;w; )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Das okay c: I'm excited~ I seriously love your art so much <33 ( and you ;w; )



Hhhh thank you so much ywy You too ;v; <333333 I'll try to get these done ASAP~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Hhhh thank you so much ywy You too ;v; <333333 I'll try to get these done ASAP~



<3 

Actually, could I change it to Diana? ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> <3
> 
> Actually, could I change it to Diana? ;w;



Ah, sure! c: No problem <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Ah, sure! c: No problem <3



Ty bby <3


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2014)

i was kinda scared u would deny since 2spooky design is kind of crazy. QoQ


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 16, 2014)

mhmm I'll be watchin' this thread until I have enough bells to commission you. uvu <3


----------



## Yundai (Apr 16, 2014)

would asking for another copper be a bad thing XD?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 16, 2014)

Omg shiro!!! Congratulation on opening a art shop!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Yundai said:


> would asking for another copper be a bad thing XD?



I S2G YUN
_I S2g_
sIGHS ILL DO IT IF YOU REALLY WANT IT LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Yami~ said:


> Omg shiro!!! Congratulation on opening a art shop!!!



tysm bb ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



hyda said:


> mhmm I'll be watchin' this thread until I have enough bells to commission you. uvu <3



aaa I'm sorry if it's expensive I just went with what everyone said ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> i was kinda scared u would deny since 2spooky design is kind of crazy. QoQ



It'll be a challenge but as long as I hopefully don't butcher him I'll have fun with it because he's a precious BAB ;v;


----------



## Yundai (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL im just messing with ya shiro <3!! that one pic is good enough for a life time


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Yundai said:


> LOL im just messing with ya shiro <3!! that one pic is good enough for a life time



haha omfgggg WELL OKAY

I still have a slot left so if anyone wants it, it's open~!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

I love your art style! x3
Could I commission a chibi of Vesta with Muffy and Pietro?
Does the price of 2.5mil work alright? /bad at pricing


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> I love your art style! x3
> Could I commission a chibi of Vesta with Muffy and Pietro?
> Does the price of 2.5mil work alright? /bad at pricing



Golly, thank you so much ;//A//; And ooh YES I LOVE VESTA SHE IS THE BESTA oh god sorry omfg
And sure, that's fine!  Do you want them doing anything specific?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

I would like to purchase a commission from this fine business proprietor.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 16, 2014)

omg its fawful <3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Yundai said:


> omg its fawful <3



Hi Yundai! <3 :3


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Golly, thank you so much ;//A//; And ooh YES I LOVE VESTA SHE IS THE BESTA oh god sorry omfg
> And sure, that's fine!  Do you want them doing anything specific?



Vesta is my favorite!! Could you have Pietro trying to impress Muffy, but Muffy and Vesta are having a Girl's Day x9
I'm hoping to get Muffy to move into my town when Olivia moves out, and then she can live in between Vesta and Pietro!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Vesta is my favorite!! Could you have Pietro trying to impress Muffy, but Muffy and Vesta are having a Girl's Day x9
> I'm hoping to get Muffy to move into my town when Olivia moves out, and then she can live in between Vesta and Pietro!



Can I just say this sounds like a SUPER ADORABLE commission? Muffy and Pietro, is that a popular pairing? That's so cute, I would've never even thought of that, don't mind me, I'm just squealing over the idea of it now. ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I would like to purchase a commission from this fine business proprietor.



my lovebug my darling why would you ever have to pay me
if you all but insist, you may /headbutts ♥



Eiryii said:


> Vesta is my favorite!! Could you have Pietro trying to impress Muffy, but Muffy and Vesta are having a Girl's Day x9
> I'm hoping to get Muffy to move into my town when Olivia moves out, and then she can live in between Vesta and Pietro!



OH NO THATS KAWAII AS HELL OMGGGGGGGGGG yELLS
yES YES ABOSLUTELY OH NO HOW CUTE.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Can I just say this sounds like a SUPER ADORABLE commission? Muffy and Pietro, is that a popular pairing? That's so cute, I would've never even thought of that, don't mind me, I'm just squealing over the idea of it now. ;w;





Shirohibiki said:


> OH NO THATS KAWAII AS HELL OMGGGGGGGGGG yELLS
> yES YES ABOSLUTELY OH NO HOW CUTE.



I'm not sure if anyone else pairs these two, but I know I DO!! I feel like they're perfect together, and Vesta just gets along with everyone x3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> my lovebug my darling why would you ever have to pay me
> if you all but insist, you may /headbutts ♥
> 
> 
> ...




I will of course pay you whatever you need, so long as I get some chibis of Roscoe and Carmen, maybe sharing a milkshake together or catching butterflies, something cutesey. <3 How much?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I will of course pay you whatever you need, so long as I get some chibis of Roscoe and Carmen, maybe sharing a milkshake together or catching butterflies, something cutesey. <3 How much?



course, darlin <3 whatever you want dearest~
i may leave this open because so many people requested chibis
or wait no maybe i should actually see what i can get done first pBBBBT okay i think i will close it just in case chibis give me trouble and see how it goes

thank you all so much ahhhh ;AAA; im really flattered ggggggg////////////////////


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Aww I'd love to get a commission Shiro! But I'm kinda broke right now due to the commissions I pay for oops.
Good luck Shiro and take it easy. Don't overstress yourself too much alright? 
I just love you art c:hi c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Aww I'd love to get a commission Shiro! But I'm kinda broke right now due to the commissions I pay for oops.
> Good luck Shiro and take it easy. Don't overstress yourself too much alright?
> I just love you art c:hi c:



YOU GUYS LITERALLY SPOIL ME IM CRy,,,,,,,,,
seriously i started crying a little bit ago because im a giant baby lmfao,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
tysm kil ;___; ill try not to stress over it, im too tired to start today but hopefully i can get the train moving very soon!! i dont want to let my illness take over again so i have to fight it
and thank you for the compliments and being interested hurgghh yAy ;v; yr so sweet gfgdg tysmmmmm
hi ♥


----------



## Yundai (Apr 17, 2014)

lol o yea will you be streaming shiro :3?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow! I am going to lurk big time. I'd be happy to pay more if a slot opens up.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 17, 2014)

Yundai said:


> lol o yea will you be streaming shiro :3?


Oh! I would love to watch a stream too! :3
Especially when you do mine~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

Ahhh you guys ;A; sobs

Well last night I was too tired and right now I am feeling very ungood. Hopefully it'll clear up by tonight though! If I feel better by tonight I'll start working on them and will stream if people are interested C:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 17, 2014)

owahhh I waannntttt TT//A//TT


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

The... the animals have.. boobies D: 

srry it sorta bugged me xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The... the animals have.. boobies D:
> 
> srry it sorta bugged me xD



Well, as full anthro, it's to be expected for mammals =p As for nonmammals it's technically incorrect but I like boobs c: Sorry if that bothers you, haha.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

puppydoge is rdy 2 do sum art and is streamin here


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> puppydoge is rdy 2 do sum art and is streamin here



oo def going to watch <3! tho ill be playing diablo 2 so sorry if i dont see something >.<


----------



## Kildor (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> puppydoge is rdy 2 do sum art and is streamin here



Is ur sexy channel avlble 4 mobile??1?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Is ur sexy channel avlble 4 mobile??1?



IDK CAN FLASH RUN ON IT???? MAYBE??? IDK OMG GET A COMPUTER


----------



## Kildor (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IDK CAN FLASH RUN ON IT???? MAYBE??? IDK OMG GET A COMPUTER



I qctually can run it c:

"So is u a fixer upper?"


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I qctually can run it c:
> 
> "So is u a fixer upper?"



oh good! oh yeah i forgot to mention i play ****ty music im sorry


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Done streaming. Almost everyone's commissions are finished, but unfortunately it's 5:30 AM and I have to be up by 8:40 AM so uhhh I can't finish Gamzee's till tomorrow >.< 

I'll post them all and accept payments once I finish the rest! <33


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Done streaming. Almost everyone's commissions are finished, but unfortunately it's 5:30 AM and I have to be up by 8:40 AM so uhhh I can't finish Gamzee's till tomorrow >.<
> 
> I'll post them all and accept payments once I finish the rest! <33




rest well shiro <3!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Yundai said:


> rest well shiro <3!!



tysm bb ;u;
I'll open slots once I finish Gamzee's up~! so look out tomorrow uvu


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> tysm bb ;u;
> I'll open slots once I finish Gamzee's up~! so look out tomorrow uvu



totes stalk


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Done streaming. Almost everyone's commissions are finished, but unfortunately it's 5:30 AM and I have to be up by 8:40 AM so uhhh I can't finish Gamzee's till tomorrow >.<
> 
> I'll post them all and accept payments once I finish the rest! <33



Oh poo, I was sleeping during the stream~
Darn time difference! But yay, pictures are done. Sadly I'm going to be out til late afternoon, so I can't trade until I get home. Unless I find wifi somewhere c:


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

Shiro~ hehe can't wait to see these even though I always miss the stream n.n'


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry to post this so late, guys ;; waugh. But here are all of the commissions! and a bonus warmup pic i guess

Gamzee [NSFW]
Eiryii
Emmatheweirdo
Fawful



Spoiler: Gamzee's OC 2spooky [Suggestive



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Spoiler: Diana for Emmatheweirdo













Spoiler: Muffy, Vesta and Pietro for Eiryii













Spoiler: Carmen, Jonhorse and Fawfulhamster for Ellie










*And slots are open, folks! <3 I hope you all like your arts!!*

Extra Bridgette:


Spoiler: Gigiii


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 18, 2014)

PLease! I would love to have Katt drawn.  3  million is no problem. Thank you, thank you, thank you..


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> PLease! I would love to have Katt drawn.  3  million is no problem. Thank you, thank you, thank you..



Hehe wow that was quick! Sure thing m'love, adding you right now uvu <3 She might give me some trouble but I'll try my best!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Hehe wow that was quick! Sure thing m'love, adding you right now uvu <3 She might give me some trouble but I'll try my best!



Well, let's see...How do you feel about Lucky or Octavian instead then?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Well, let's see...How do you feel about Lucky or Octavian instead then?



I usually draw Lucky as an undead mummy doge, as shown in the above example, not sure if you like that. I want to try drawing Katt though since I haven't before, I think it'll be good for me!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I usually draw Lucky as an undead mummy doge, as shown in the above example, not sure if you like that. I want to try drawing Katt though since I haven't before, I think it'll be good for me!



lol. You can draw anything you want to be honest. I'll happily  pay you.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Please draw Pietro. 
Or
 my OC. 1 st pic in sig. How much will that be?
If you would do both that would be awesome!


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 18, 2014)

Man, when I went on your tumblr page I expected to find super nsfw anthro but I was pretty surprised when I saw how softcore it was.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Please draw Pietro.
> Or
> my OC. 1 st pic in sig. How much will that be?
> If you would do both that would be awesome!



Sadly I just drew Pietro and realized that I never want to draw sheep ever again they're infuriating omfg
I can do your OC, however! It'll either be 3m for a regularly detailed picture, or 800k for a chibi. uvu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor TB said:


> Man, when I went on your tumblr page I expected to find super nsfw anthro but I was pretty surprised when I saw how softcore it was.



HAHA THAT'S BECAUSE I'M LAME AND HAVEN'T HAD THE MOTIVATION TO DRAW PORN IN YEARS Sobs
i want to though ;a; in time....... in time


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Sadly I just drew Pietro and realized that I never want to draw sheep ever again they're infuriating omfg
> I can do your OC, however! It'll either be 3m for a regularly detailed picture, or 800k for a chibi. uvu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Can I get both?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can I get both?



Ah, do you mean both a chibi and detailed sketch? o: Cause if you mean Pietro he's gonna end up p much exactly like in Eiryii's pic and yeah it's not too pretty lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. You can draw anything you want to be honest. I'll happily  pay you.



ahh I just saw this you're so sweet <333


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 18, 2014)

wow your art is really ****ing cute oh my goddd ♥

also i never had time to say this but wow your stream was really good from a while back i think ♥


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Ah, do you mean both a chibi and detailed sketch? o: Cause if you mean Pietro he's gonna end up p much exactly like in Eiryii's pic and yeah it's not too pretty lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yea deltetailed and chibi.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:
			
		

> Spoiler


AHHH!! They're so adorable! Thank you so much for drawing them, lol~ 
Vesta and Muffy look so adorable, and that darn Pietro x3
Want me to pay you now in your town or mine?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

RetroT said:


> wow your art is really ****ing cute oh my goddd ♥
> 
> also i never had time to say this but wow your stream was really good from a while back i think ♥



NO SHSHHHHH OMG IM BLUSH///// THANK YOU aHHHhhh ;/////A/////; let me love you bbbbbbb youre so sweet omggggg



Luckypinch said:


> Yea deltetailed and chibi.



Okie dokie, got it! I might take a bit longer with yours, and in total it'll be 3.8m uvu



Eiryii said:


> AHHH!! They're so adorable! Thank you so much for drawing them, lol~
> Vesta and Muffy look so adorable, and that darn Pietro x3
> Want me to pay you now in your town or mine?



I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT BECAUSE SHEEP ARE SO HARD WTF???? GOD WHY
Hmm I'm trying to think of where your money will go... Probably Arendele, since Gamzee is coming to Arkham. So I'll switch over and open Elsa's gates, okay? uvu It's a little easier in my town; would you like to Retail it or drop bags?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> NO SHSHHHHH OMG IM BLUSH///// THANK YOU aHHHhhh ;/////A/////; let me love you bbbbbbb youre so sweet omggggg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki, if you don't mind, I'd like to pay for Luckypinch's commission for her.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Shirohibiki, if you don't mind, I'd like to pay for Luckypinch's commission for her.



Not a problem at all! =) I'll alert both of you when they're done, then~!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT BECAUSE SHEEP ARE SO HARD WTF???? GOD WHY
> Hmm I'm trying to think of where your money will go... Probably Arendele, since Gamzee is coming to Arkham. So I'll switch over and open Elsa's gates, okay? uvu It's a little easier in my town; would you like to Retail it or drop bags?


Lol I know right? I can never get them to look right when I draw sheeps ; 3; But you did so well!
I'll probably drop bags. You'll just have to let me take trips to bank, since I can't hold that much at once.
Arendele's FC is 4300-3859-0692, right?

Once I save up enough bells, I'm going to commission you again to draw Kabuki, Marcel and Genji together x3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Lol I know right? I can never get them to look right when I draw sheeps ; 3; But you did so well!
> I'll probably drop bags. You'll just have to let me take trips to bank, since I can't hold that much at once.
> Arendele's FC is 4300-3859-0692, right?
> 
> Once I save up enough bells, I'm going to commission you again to draw Kabuki, Marcel and Genji together x3



Aahhh thank ;//A//; And yep! Only one 3DS... I must transmute these bells into real money...
And omfg you're such a sweetie <333 That one'll be fun!!
Lemme just switch cartridges and I'll VM you when I'm open. Tysm ;v;


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 18, 2014)

Could you draw Tangy and Kiki both kissing Rudy on the cheek? :3
I like the style of Eiryii's commish. Also, if you do how much would it be? ^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Could you draw Tangy and Kiki both kissing Rudy on the cheek? :3
> I like the style of Eiryii's commish. Also, if you do how much would it be? ^_^



I sure certainly can m'dear! That'd be 2.4m since I actually DID the math orZ, is that okay?


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I sure certainly can m'dear! That'd be 2.4m since I actually DID the math orZ, is that okay?



Yay! That's perfectly fine ^_^


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Could you do a detailed sketch of Punchy, Kid Cat and Rosie?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Could you do a detailed sketch of Punchy, Kid Cat and Rosie?



Why certainly! I think that comes out to 9m total; is that alright with you? And do you want them doing anything specific?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually scratch Rosie out of there. Just Punchy and Kid Cat please. You can choose what they are doing c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Actually scratch Rosie out of there. Just Punchy and Kid Cat please. You can choose what they are doing c:



Okay! That's uh. oh god math
3.5m! I WAS PROBABLY WRONG ABOUT 9M I'M REALLY STUPID AT MATH I better learninate myself some math goshdarnit
yeah I was wrong with rosie it would've been 4m, how in the goshdarn did I get 9?? lmfao lays on side


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha it's okay~ 

(Say would you add in my mayor as a cat that another person drew? yeah my decision keeps changing haha, here's the image if you will...) 



Spoiler: Tada!




 



Also I can pay now if you're available or do you collect the money after the drawing is complete...?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Haha it's okay~
> 
> (Say would you add in my mayor as a cat that another person drew? yeah my decision keeps changing haha, here's the image if you will...)
> 
> ...



Oh, sure thing!! Now THAT would be 4m. I hate my dumb math skills rip me sobs
Also, I feel more comfortable with doing it after it's done, especially because this round I got a ton more detaileds to do -- chibis take less time so yeah. I'm also busy this weekend so these might not get done for a couple days @A@ If you'd REALLY REALLY rather pay now, I can think of which town you'd be giving it to, but it sorta makes me feel bad since I have so much crap to do this weekend. D:> So it's up to you hon!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh alright I'll just wait till it's done then ^^ Don't want you feeling bad now, do we?
Good luck with all the commissions c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh alright I'll just wait till it's done then ^^ Don't want you feeling bad now, do we?
> Good luck with all the commissions c:



Thank you so much sweetie <33 There is one slot left but idk if I'm saving that for Ellie or just adding her on later hmm. I shall see.
*So to reiterate I may not get to draw this weekend because I'll be hella busy and may not be able to start until Monday ;A; I'm sorry guys!!*


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 21, 2014)

When will you start?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2014)

*Update: Hopefully I'll be able to draw tonight and shake off this horrible mood I'm in! Thank you all for being patient <3*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 21, 2014)

I missed slots again. Keep up with those artworks, Shiro!


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 21, 2014)

me too but I've gotten things from Shiro before <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2014)

Going to try to draw tonight. Probably won't happen. Will not stream unless asked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Addendum: just drawing venty **** and going to bed. Can't do commissions tonight. Sorry.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2014)

Going to try drawing tonight. I guess I'll stream, but the warmups will probably be venty.

stream link


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's all I could **** out tonight. I'm really sorry.

HarmoniousMelody
LuckyPinch-Chibi
Javocado
Debinoresu (NSFW)


Spoiler: Luckypinch Chibi













Spoiler: HarmoniousMelody-Tangy, Rudy and Kiki













Spoiler: Javocado-Bob













Spoiler: Debinoresu-OC(NSFW)










Hope you guys like them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As a sidenote, I don't know what my hand is doing. I can't even tell the difference between my "chibis" and my "detailed" anymore. I'm sorry I'm so inconsistent. I never had a chibi style in the first place, so it's all over the place.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

I really love your style! Definitely looking forward to mine ^^

Also I added a few images of my mayor to my post with the cat character based of her just incase it helps somehow c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> I really love your style! Definitely looking forward to mine ^^
> 
> Also I added a few images of my mayor to my post with the cat character based of her just incase it helps somehow c:



Ahh, thank you so much. I didn't want to do any of the detailed ones tonight because I can't really focus that well, so I'm going to try tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

That's fine! Good luck for tomorrow then <:


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Here's all I could **** out tonight. I'm really sorry.
> 
> HarmoniousMelody
> LuckyPinch-Chibi
> ...



Aghhhhh! Cute


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 23, 2014)

/whispers/ I missed so much


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Here's all I could **** out tonight. I'm really sorry.
> 
> HarmoniousMelody
> LuckyPinch-Chibi
> ...



OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL AJSKFHSLEOEINRMFODJCNC
ILL PAY YOU LATER TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Aghhhhh! Cute





HarmoniousMelody said:


> OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL AJSKFHSLEOEINRMFODJCNC
> ILL PAY YOU LATER TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME <33



Ahh I'm glad you both like it ;u; I'll work on the second half of yours tonight, Lucky! Hopefully my hand will be able to churn out... some stuff. 
<3333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

Might stream a little late tonight, folks. Hopefully I can, uh... Draw.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

sleepy doge is finally starting her stream, gomen for the wait


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

Didn't get too much done today, was VERY DISTRACTED >_>;; Uh, I hope you guys like what I did get done, though.
Luckypinch
PrayingMantis10



Spoiler: ****ty Warmup Doodles













Spoiler: Luckypinch Detailed













Spoiler: PrayingMantis10-Katt










Will finish Patch's tomorrow and then start to collect payments. Hope you like!


----------



## MafiaJinx (Apr 24, 2014)

When will spots open


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

MafiaJinx said:


> When will spots open



Mmm, perhaps in a day or so? I have to finish the last one, and I have a ton of payments to collect. Then I'll open 'em again.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

An anthros is the art you've been doing right? •^•... Like kinda humanish?
Sorry i just now know about this "anthros" word i have never heard of ;;


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 24, 2014)

Omfg gagrlgjsdjfofi cuuuuute


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

As you said on my profile, I should leave up a note of something to be drawn *^*

Simple as, I'd like you to draw Greninja, He's my second in command leader in my team, He delivers the goods!

I would request something like Meowstic (my favorite pokemon ofcourse) But idk, I've never really been into the "Furry" stuff thing, y'know Animals with some Humanic features on their bodies, not 100% my thing ;3;

I mean if you could stick to a style similar to the Pokemon design, that'd be ace!
Also I can give the Pumkaboo for free aswell.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> As you said on my profile, I should leave up a note of something to be drawn *^*
> 
> Simple as, I'd like you to draw Greninja, He's my second in command leader in my team, He delivers the goods!
> 
> ...



Yessir! I might have a bit of trouble with him, but I'll definitely try my best! I could always just do a Meowstic in the regular Pokemon style if you'd like x) Or both~ So up to you! And again thank you so so much ahuwhaudghkjfgf ;;;;www;;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> An anthros is the art you've been doing right? •^•... Like kinda humanish?
> Sorry i just now know about this "anthros" word i have never heard of ;;



Yes. uvu Anthropomorphic, meaning giving something human-like features.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Omfg gagrlgjsdjfofi cuuuuute



Ahhhh I'm very glad you like it <3333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

*Change to the rules. You are now to pay me upfront, as hounding people down for payment is utterly absurd to me. It's stressful for both parties. I'm sorry if this causes any inconveniences but I don't have time to be stressing about art AND the payments.*


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 24, 2014)

Would you like my payment now then?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Would you like my payment now then?



Nah sweetie, you ordered before the change and I don't feel like I'll have to hound on you so it's fine <3 I'm not trying to be mean and I don't believe anyone's trying to skimp me or anything, it's just causing a lot of unneeded stress. But you're good until I finish yours tonight, okay? <3


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay! ^^ And yeah I get what you mean it's hard to catch people online a lot of the time


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

holy **** sorry guys its so late but STREAMING IN ONE SEC
DOGE STREAM BUT NOT 4 2 LONG BC THERAPY AT 8


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

HUZZAH I GOT **** DONE TODAY ON A TIGHT TIME SCHEDULE YASSSS

Pokemon OC ****
MindlessPatch



Spoiler: Pokemon OC ****













Spoiler: MindlessPatch-Kid Cat, Punchy, and OC











Hope you like it, Patch! ywy;; Slots are open but I'll have to get to everything tomorrow since I have to go to bed.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Thanks so much it looks amazing! (Especially my mayor! Gosh, you made her look amazing!!) I can pay you as soon as I get back on <3 Thank you again!~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gosh! Thanks so much it looks amazing! (Especially my mayor! Gosh, you made her look amazing!!) I can pay you as soon as I get back on <3 Thank you again!~



Ahhhh I'm so glad you like it! ;u; We can just do it before I go to bed; did you want to pay in TBT or regular bells?


----------



## Prisma (Apr 25, 2014)

Detailed Sketch Of OC villager/Anthros

Could you do an Anthros thing of an oc?
 I have one and it's basically me as a wolf it has the shirt i usually wear my hair color and hair style


•^•... Didnt see an HTML layout so this is kinda messy but i'd like a slot please


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

open slots hue may i request a slot <3 of a drawing of dobie  and some other wolf? (your choice since i cant decide which one XD)
which would be 3.5 mill? :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there any slots still open? x3 Can I request Rooney and Lopez together? :3
That would be 3.5mil correct?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Detailed Sketch Of OC villager/Anthros
> 
> Could you do an Anthros thing of an oc?
> I have one and it's basically me as a wolf it has the shirt i usually wear my hair color and hair style
> ...



Oh geez, should I put in a form...? Do people like forms?? I DON'T KNOW IF PEOPLE LIKE FORMS
I most certainly can, however, as long as the design isn't too complex! I just need a reference C:



Yundai said:


> open slots hue may i request a slot <3 of a drawing of dobie  and some other wolf? (your choice since i cant decide which one XD)
> which would be 3.5 mill? :3



Uh wAIT WHO so wait you want an OC or oh golly it's late and I'm confused lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> Is there any slots still open?  Can I request Rooney and Lopez together? :3
> That would be 3.5mil correct?



yasss will do I FINALLY GET TO DRAW MY HOT DEER MAN HUZZAH


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

oo sorry for the confusion shiro >.< dobie is from the older animal crossings and isn't in new leaf :/ heres a link <3 http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dobie


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Yundai said:


> oo sorry for the confusion shiro >.< dobie is from the older animal crossings and isn't in new leaf :/ heres a link <3 http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dobie



OH NO WONDER I WAS CONFUSED LMFAO okay that might be difficult but ill try!! and any other wolf? maybe whitters or fang


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

Regular bells I don't have many TBT bells hehe. I can pay you now if you're available <:


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH NO WONDER I WAS CONFUSED LMFAO okay that might be difficult but ill try!! and any other wolf? maybe whitters or fang



<3 hope it won't be too hard if it is ill just change it XD and hmm fang sounds good  oo also would you like payment now or wait till tmr? i dont mind if we do it now :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh and I know I said payment is upfront now but iTS LITERALLY ALMOST 5AM AND I HAVE TO BE UP REALLY SOON SO I HAVE TO RUN TO BED AHHH

one slot left for others, and for those that have a slot if you want to give me any more clarification just post away~ <3 i think ill make a form to make it easier on people tomorrow


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

cries over double post


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

oo ok ^^ im not to sure what i would want dobie to do but i know hes going to smoke  thats all i got for now o and since hes an islander im assuming hes going to have swim trunks~ hopefully i can think of something tmr >.< or should i say a few hours from now XD


----------



## Prisma (Apr 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh and I know I said payment is upfront now



•^•/) I WAKE UP LATE BECAUSE OF SPRING BREAK AND IM GETTING PASTA TO EAT.

 DUN HATE ME IF I DONT REPLY FAST ENOUGH PLEASE. OR BREAK MY BONES.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

do you accept TBT bells?? I want a sloootttt TTOTT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> do you accept TBT bells?? I want a sloootttt TTOTT



Yeah, right now I'm accepting TBT bells because I'm buying some shiny Pokemon that way.
To everyone else; I'll get back to you after my nap.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

O shiro can I change fang to lobo instead?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Yundai said:


> O shiro can I change fang to lobo instead?



Yes you may uvu 

There's technically still a slot open but if nobody wants it then I'll just close it up~


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

Mang, I need to get that Pumpkaboo faster D8

Getting a shiny 5IV is getting hard to search for =n=


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Mang, I need to get that Pumpkaboo faster D8
> 
> Getting a shiny 5IV is getting hard to search for =n=



take your time sweetheart <3 and mine doesnt have to be 5IV btw!! im actually not a competitive person  bc i dont know how...????? i just like...pretty pokemon.. /lays on side


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

I still want it to be awesome tho ;3;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I still want it to be awesome tho ;3;



aaaa if youre certain <3 i really dont mind either way~~~


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey, I can pay you the 4 million now if you're available c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

i wanna request but iunno who. unless you wanna wanna anthro nemu 
with what exactly tho i'm not sure. am also conflicted between the sexy and the cute as well....


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Hey, I can pay you the 4 million now if you're available c:



Ahah sure, I'll load up Arkham. Dropping or Retail? I haven't set retail up yet.



iamnothyper said:


> i wanna request but iunno who. unless you wanna wanna anthro nemu
> with what exactly tho i'm not sure. am also conflicted between the sexy and the cute as well....



Take your time to decide! <3 I don't mind at all~


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 25, 2014)

*lurking* If I had the bells, I'd be all over this, lol.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

I can just drop. That's what I've done on other trades hehe


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> *lurking* If I had the bells, I'd be all over this, lol.



I'm sorry if it's expensive :c



MindlessPatch said:


> I can just drop. That's what I've done on other trades hehe



Okay, open~


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

ok... chibi anthro nemu for 800k please!
i'll let you decide on the details though, have fun with it XD
if you need inspiration i have art in my sig and spoiler~~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> ok... chibi anthro nemu for 800k please!
> i'll let you decide on the details though, have fun with it XD
> if you need inspiration i have art in my sig and spoiler~~



I can just draw him as a human if you like x) I CAN DRAW HUMANS PEOPLE HAHA like I said I just hate clothing because it's a ***** but he seems to be the easy type to draw, sexy science nerd ahh my weakness... much dokis,,


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

hey shiro are you avaliable for payment now <3? cause im going to be out for the rest of the day pretty much :x


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I can just draw him as a human if you like x) I CAN DRAW HUMANS PEOPLE HAHA like I said I just hate clothing because it's a ***** but he seems to be the easy type to draw, sexy science nerd ahh my weakness... much dokis,,



wow, that sounds... perfect. 
make him a sexy science nerd please *~*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Yundai said:


> hey shiro are you avaliable for payment now <3? cause im going to be out for the rest of the day pretty much :x



i actually have to funnel the rest into misaki, which means i have to set up some rules and **** and im so tired so i cant do it today even THO I KNOW I SAID SJKFLDSFDS THIS RULE IS NOT QUITE EFFECTIVE YET HAHA WHOOPS



iamnothyper said:


> wow, that sounds... perfect.
> make him a sexy science nerd please *~*



[sweats nervously] MY PLEASURE.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 25, 2014)

oo no its totally fine <3 just lemme know when you want it


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> [sweats nervously] MY PLEASURE.



its okay, you got this. i believe in your pron skillz. you can dishevel him all you want.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> its okay, you got this. i believe in your pron skillz. you can dishevel him all you want.



SWEET MAKER GOD  BLESS HAHAHAHAHAHA [hysterical laughter in the distance]
MAYBE I CAN GET THESE PORN HANDS WORKING AGAIN YEEHAW
i apologize to anyone who has to see this post


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 25, 2014)

ah. unfortunately i cannot work on anything tonight. i only got four hours of sleep and im kind of a mess. ill just have to draw tomorrow. please forgive me.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2014)

owh god I missed it again..


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh god I missed it again..



I'm sorry :c Well, I will be streaming tonight so I'll be getting some things done!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I'm sorry :c Well, I will be streaming tonight so I'll be getting some things done!


Hiya Shiro~ Working hard I see :3
I love to watch your stream~


----------



## Yundai (Apr 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I'm sorry :c Well, I will be streaming tonight so I'll be getting some things done!



 cant wait for it bby <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Hiya Shiro~ Working hard I see :3
> I love to watch your stream~





Yundai said:


> cant wait for it bby <3



shhshshhh you guys spoil me yAy shhhhhgdjsk <3333


----------



## Yundai (Apr 26, 2014)

lets party cray tonight woot woot


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 26, 2014)

iunno if i should watch if you stream nemu... i kinda want it to be a surprise but then i again i want to see the sexy happen @___@
btw, when do i pay ;D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> iunno if i should watch if you stream nemu... i kinda want it to be a surprise but then i again i want to see the sexy happen @___@
> btw, when do i pay ;D



ahhhhh i kNOW i always like mine to be surprises because.....well idk i just?? it ruins the mystery if i see wips BUT THEN I ALSO CANT WAIT? its so sjdfsgdsgsdg urgh
hmm ill just let you guys pay after this round, because the rest of the payments are going to misaki which is covered in rare items so i have to make a section about that and maybe clean up some of the first post.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Some changes have been made to the OP, especially regarding payment now. I will be streaming in about an hour or so.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhhh i kNOW i always like mine to be surprises because.....well idk i just?? it ruins the mystery if i see wips BUT THEN I ALSO CANT WAIT? its so sjdfsgdsgsdg urgh
> hmm ill just let you guys pay after this round, because the rest of the payments are going to misaki which is covered in rare items so i have to make a section about that and maybe clean up some of the first post.





Shirohibiki said:


> Some changes have been made to the OP, especially regarding payment now. I will be streaming in about an hour or so.



i feel like sexy nerd nemu needs to be a surprise >____> hmmm...

are you going to be drawing *cough* p *cough* orn *cough* this time?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> i feel like sexy nerd nemu needs to be a surprise >____> hmmm...
> 
> are you going to be drawing *cough* p *cough* orn *cough* this time?



I want to try, my son. _I want to try. I CAN DO THIS._


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 27, 2014)

mopey doge is streaming now (WILL PROLLY BE SUPER NSFW DONT EVEN LOOK IF UR UNDERAGED OK OK)


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mopey doge is streaming now (WILL PROLLY BE SUPER NSFW DONT EVEN LOOK IF UR UNDERAGED OK OK)



WAIT. SAVE THE NSFW FOR WHEN I GET THERE D<
I NEED TO SHOWER DAMMNIT. 
MISSING THE GOOD STUFFF. TSK.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 27, 2014)

Tonight's draws
Wolfie
Hyogo
Ray
Yundai
OC junk


Spoiler: OC Junk (NSFW)














Spoiler: Wolfie













Spoiler: Ray - Rooney and Lopez













Spoiler: Yundai - Lobo and Dobie













Spoiler: Hyogo - Greninja, Gastrodon and Meowstic










Hope you guys like! Slots not open till I finish the rest, however.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 27, 2014)

ISH SO ADORABLE ;_;! I love it! >:3 thank you! When must i pay •^• i really want to


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> ISH SO ADORABLE ;_;! I love it! >:3 thank you! When must i pay •^• i really want to



unfortunately its literally 630 am and i have to get to bed lmao
im really glad you like it though ;v; you can pay tomorrow as long as im free <3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> unfortunately its literally 630 am and i have to get to bed lmao
> im really glad you like it though ;v; you can pay tomorrow as long as im free <3



Okie! I wanted to pay before i went to bed as well right now >< See ya in the morning! I think. Since it technically is. Later today. Derp or monday. Just pm me i suppose Q^Q


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey, I'll be available in the next 30 min so I can pay c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

No stream tonight guys, I'm sorry u,u I'm a sleepy puppy. I'll finish everything up tomorrow~


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 28, 2014)

Ahh I keep missing you x.x 
Can I pay before I go to bed? (Ps I'm about to commish you again o 3o )


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 28, 2014)

ok so i thought of it a pokemon idea.

greninja & lucario (shiny version if you think it looks better) all solem and ninja like, about to fight 
and wobbufet in the back like d-doooooih. that make sense xD?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> ok so i thought of it a pokemon idea.
> 
> greninja & lucario (shiny version if you think it looks better) all solem and ninja like, about to fight
> and wobbufet in the back like d-doooooih. that make sense xD?



yep! i think i can do that! ill add it to my list~


----------



## Cudon (Apr 28, 2014)

Are the slots open yet?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Are the slots open yet?



not yet hon, i wait until i finish everyones to open them because if i dont i WILL get overwhelmed and backlogged and all sorts of bad things will happen.

why am i up. this is the question. nikki go to BED
theyll hopefully open tomorrow night?? i hope sdkljfdsg


----------



## Cudon (Apr 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> not yet hon, i wait until i finish everyones to open them because if i dont i WILL get overwhelmed and backlogged and all sorts of bad things will happen.
> 
> why am i up. this is the question. nikki go to BED
> theyll hopefully open tomorrow night?? i hope sdkljfdsg


Okay x3 I was just confuzzled


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

sadly doge is too tired tonight to draw, she apologizes profusely and hopes to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sadly doge is too tired tonight to draw, she apologizes profusely and hopes to do so tomorrow.



aww rest well bby <3~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

doge is gomen for late streaming ALSO NSFW WHOA


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's efforts were fruitless. Started Nemu's thing, exhausted self and doodled random crap.
For Insect


Spoiler: Insect - Midge and Jitters














Spoiler: Merengue in a bathing suit whoops













Spoiler: My OC Elliot










Though I haven't finished with Nemu's picture yet, *slots are open!*


----------



## mob (Apr 30, 2014)

hmm.. would be fine with drawing destery? [x] and here's her normal outfit.

i hope she's not too complex but if her normal outfit is i have another


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 30, 2014)

omg, could I pay you in tbt bells?
my wi-fi isn't working T.T /dies


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

LOLHAHAHA! Jitter's killer abs made me laugh so hard x3

gnoixaim your signature is adorable and beautiful T 3 T!!!


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 30, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> LOLHAHAHA! Jitter's killer abs made me laugh so hard x3
> 
> gnoixaim your signature is adorable and beautiful T 3 T!!!



Oh ty (even though I don't have a clue which one you're talking about, LOL - I have 4(?) sigs. rotating) <3


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh ty (even though I don't have a clue which one you're talking about, LOL - I have 4(?) sigs. rotating) <3


Oh really? x3 the one I saw is with the party in front of the train station(?) ~


----------



## miko (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki, May I possibly request detailed sketch with my Mayor ( http://imgur.com/vvN439B ) and my dog (http://imgur.com/JODSLUt ; http://imgur.com/kU5dLvb )?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

it says open.. but is it really open? ;n;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

gamzee said:


> hmm.. would be fine with drawing destery? [x] and here's her normal outfit.
> 
> i hope she's not too complex but if her normal outfit is i have another



I've wanted to draw her for so long! ;;;;n;;;; I was just afraid of the pattern on her main outfit!! BUT I WANT TO TRY. -clenches fist- YAS. i will do the thing. <3333



gnoixaim said:


> omg, could I pay you in tbt bells?
> my wi-fi isn't working T.T /dies



Yeppers!



miko said:


> Shirohibiki, May I possibly request detailed sketch with my Mayor ( http://imgur.com/vvN439B ) and my dog (http://imgur.com/JODSLUt ; http://imgur.com/kU5dLvb )?



Sure! Can you give me a pic of your mayor's hair? uvu Is it like in your sig?



staticistic1114 said:


> it says open.. but is it really open? ;n;



They are for now. If it says open and you want something, request it .0. I can't guarantee it'll stay open.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

well can I have a group of friends together?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> well can I have a group of friends together?



Yikes. How many people we talking? I think three interacting is max for detailed, maybe I should put that up there.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Yikes. How many people we talking? I think three interacting is max for detailed, maybe I should put that up there.



three.. well then I'll exclude myself, that way its three♥
should I pm you the refs?


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 30, 2014)

Yesssssss. Getting on computer so I can submit <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> three.. well then I'll exclude myself, that way its three♥
> should I pm you the refs?



If you want chibis I can do more than that O: but for detailed I dunno I just have trouble if it's more than that unless you give me some form of direction of what they're doing, but even then. And refs preferably go up here unless they're private.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> If you want chibis I can do more than that O: but for detailed I dunno I just have trouble if it's more than that unless you give me some form of direction of what they're doing, but even then. And refs preferably go up here unless they're private.



I want a badass pose lol
but I rather the detailed so its ok



Spoiler: here are the refs



we are the Sexbomb Fartmen











how much is it in TBT bells?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2014)

*Gasps silently*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> *Gasps silently*



yur not suppose to know xD♥


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

... Oh. Mayors? Reenhard's is the only one I'll draw. As I said, I refuse to do complicated clothing and that was precisely why I stopped drawing mayors in the first place. :s I know it's not all too difficult but no way in hell am I doing that gasmask again, and just... Ahah. I'm sorry. Unless I can strip them of 'defining' features, I just can't take that up, especially with detailed. I'm a ****ty artist, remember?  I'm really sorry, again, it is stated there and it sucks for everyone but I just can't, so we'd have to find a workaround of some sort.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ... Oh. Mayors? Reenhard's is the only one I'll draw. As I said, I refuse to do complicated clothing and that was precisely why I stopped drawing mayors in the first place. :s I know it's not all too difficult but no way in hell am I doing that gasmask again, and just... Ahah. I'm sorry. Unless I can strip them of 'defining' features, I just can't take that up, especially with detailed. I'm a ****ty artist, remember?  I'm really sorry, again, it is stated there and it sucks for everyone but I just can't, so we'd have to find a workaround of some sort.



ah well.. I'm sorry for disturbing you
thank you so much for your time♥


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ah well.. I'm sorry for disturbing you
> thank you so much for your time♥



Eeyup. Sorry bout that, hope you can find someone to do it. Thank you for showing interest. uvu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Eeyup. Sorry bout that, hope you can find someone to do it. Thank you for showing interest. uvu



nono I'm sorry I did not read the rules properly, I shouldn't have bothered you to begin with x3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> nono I'm sorry I did not read the rules properly, I shouldn't have bothered you to begin with x3



Don't worry about it! I know there's a lot of words, I tried cutting it back a little. Perhaps I should change the color of them? Hmm. 
Anyway, if you have anything a little simpler at any point I'm willing to take it uvu


----------



## miko (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Sure! Can you give me a pic of your mayor's hair? uvu Is it like in your sig?



Yay!  Her hair is pinned back, http://imgur.com/8q80XbD
Btw, if you're available on ACNL, I can swing by to pay you now.  
Thank you.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

miko said:


> Yay!  Her hair is pinned back, http://imgur.com/8q80XbD
> Btw, if you're available on ACNL, I can swing by to pay you now.
> Thank you.



Okie dokie! I hope I draw everything right @n@ I'll add you and set up retail! uvu One sec~


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 30, 2014)

hi, okay - so like.....I don't want to request my mayor to stress you out. SO SO SO, I'll request this:
Fang and Francine sitting/flirting doing something because they are my OTP and then Stitches creeping on them because Stitches secretly loves Francine but they're only bffs.

And I dunno what style? Do whatever you want, lol. Tell me what I owe youuuuu`

*throws tbt bells


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2014)

The chibis are the lower ones right? Can I has chibi Tabby? 
I'm too broke to order the ken x jacques thing xDD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> hi, okay - so like.....I don't want to request my mayor to stress you out. SO SO SO, I'll request this:
> Fang and Francine sitting/flirting doing something because they are my OTP and then Stitches creeping on them because Stitches secretly loves Francine but they're only bffs.
> 
> And I dunno what style? Do whatever you want, lol. Tell me what I owe youuuuu`
> ...



SOUNDS HOT. Will do uvu I might do chibis to ease me, uh UHHH I CANT DO MATH THO... 240 tbt bells = 2.4m right? If so that's what it'd be I only remember that from last time omg,,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> The chibis are the lower ones right? Can I has chibi Tabby?
> I'm too broke to order the ken x jacques thing xDD



yapyap! holy **** i think i need to close slots now jfc


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2014)

OH **** I totally forgot about Rooney wearing Matt engarde's coat.. Can I change pls? And chibi this time aswell, might aswell xD You don't have to draw the coat too detailed


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> OH **** I totally forgot about Rooney wearing Matt engarde's coat.. Can I change pls? And chibi this time aswell, might aswell xD You don't have to draw the coat too detailed



Oh yeah! Sure thing :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

As for the others who owe payments, I trust you guys so I don't mind if it's after uvu <3


----------



## mob (Apr 30, 2014)

So you want her main outfit? Or.. A dif?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

gamzee said:


> So you want her main outfit? Or.. A dif?



I'll draw her main outfit! (sorry I took my daily nap whoops) But yas I am pleased to do so <3
EDIT: Er, by main, I mean the pretty one with the birds on it? I don't know if that's the main omg I got confused sry


----------



## Yundai (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't wait for tonight's stream hehehe


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

Yundai said:


> Can't wait for tonight's stream hehehe



speaking of which i should finish nemus rIGHT NOW so i dont have to stream it and so i dont get backlogged >___>;;; im not even sure i can post it here when its done... perhaps a link or maybe even just a mention to look at my art tag lmao screams,


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

SIGHS DOUBLE POST...


----------



## mob (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I'll draw her main outfit! (sorry I took my daily nap whoops) But yas I am pleased to do so <3
> EDIT: Er, by main, I mean the pretty one with the birds on it? I don't know if that's the main omg I got confused sry



yep with the birds!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yep with the birds!



I might fudge on the birds on accident but I'll try hahah sobs


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

Heeeeyy Shiro~ This isn't an order :x
I actually have a question, sorry if you answered one like it before x6
But is it possible for my mayor to be drawn as a moth?

Cause I want to have Kabuki and Marcel chasing her with a net? x3



Spoiler: My Moth Mayor Reference


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Heeeeyy Shiro~ This isn't an order :x
> I actually have a question, sorry if you answered one like it before x6
> But is it possible for my mayor to be drawn as a moth?
> 
> ...



hueheuheuhe h yasss das kawaii as heckie omg
outfits a LITTLE much, i kno w im a babychild i suck at clothes im sorry but yah! ill totally do that when i get these out of the way if you like! :>


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2014)

are you gonna post mine publicly? kekekeke


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> are you gonna post mine publicly? kekekeke



i am horribly nervous to ill get 50 infractions and a nice permaban i think OOOOOOH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hueheuheuhe h yasss das kawaii as heckie omg
> outfits a LITTLE much, i kno w im a babychild i suck at clothes im sorry but yah! ill totally do that when i get these out of the way if you like! :>


I need my kawaii x3 You can take out some of the lace if it's too detailed, I don't mind x3
But when you get the chance that'd be great! :3

_..goes to a corner and tries to animate her moth sprite..._


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> I need my kawaii x3 You can take out some of the lace if it's too detailed, I don't mind x3
> But when you get the chance that'd be great! :3
> 
> _..goes to a corner and tries to animate her moth sprite..._



remind me when im open again, okay?  ill try to remember but if i post it up now ill get confused so just remind me lmfao


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i am horribly nervous to ill get 50 infractions and a nice permaban i think OOOOOOH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD



PSA: ALL THE NSFW IS SHIRO'S FAULT. I JUST REQUESTED THE SEXY.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> remind me when im open again, okay?  ill try to remember but if i post it up now ill get confused so just remind me lmfao


Okie dokie~ That is if I remember myself x3 hehe
Woot! Finished a basic animation feels good~

v isn't she fudgingadorable? v


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2014)

mmmmm i dunno if i actually feel like drawing tonight. finishing nemus pic kinda drained me... im not tired, just sorta vacant pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttttttttttttttt idk what do you guys think


----------



## Yundai (May 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mmmmm i dunno if i actually feel like drawing tonight. finishing nemus pic kinda drained me... im not tired, just sorta vacant pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttttttttttttttt idk what do you guys think



you don't have to stream if you don't feel like it ^^' no need to push yourself to draw


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2014)

Yundai said:


> you don't have to stream if you don't feel like it ^^' no need to push yourself to draw



i want to but im restless and idk if ican focus enough on requests or if anything will turn out good hhh maybe i should just take my sleeping pills and go to bed haha thats probably the wisest idea
im sorry  guys im just all blegh but i dont have therapy anymore so i dont have to get up early anymore  so yah i think ill just draw tomorrow


----------



## Yundai (May 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i want to but im restless and idk if ican focus enough on requests or if anything will turn out good hhh maybe i should just take my sleeping pills and go to bed haha thats probably the wisest idea
> im sorry  guys im just all blegh but i dont have therapy anymore so i dont have to get up early anymore  so yah i think ill just draw tomorrow



thats totes understandable honey <3 im sure all of us here want you at your most best and comfortable self when drawing ^^!


----------



## Party Poison (May 2, 2014)

Here you go Shiro!  Thank you so much for taking my request.  * u *  Let me know if you need anything else~ and don't forget my Flurry baby.  







​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 2, 2014)

oh shiro, for my pokemon thing. do you think wobbuffet should wear a tiny hat?

that was just a random though in passing... nvm

...my coding homework is making me deranged...


.....bowtie?


.......................................
...

the d?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

tired doge is drawing for a bit


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

um wow tonight was not a good night to draw
all i can say is im sorry
Gnoixaim


Spoiler: Dumb RP Crossover Stuff

















Spoiler: Gnoixaim - Fang, Francine and Stitches








me too stitches


hopefully i can do more tomorrow ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Stitches wants da booty B)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2014)

Well... It's getting harder to draw again. My depression is kind of eating everything up again. I don't know how much longer I can keep doing this. I'm sorry. 

for now, heres a stream


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2014)

pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbt
Hyogo
Gamzee
Donevor


Spoiler: Hyogo - Meowstic













Spoiler: Gamzee - Destery








also ****s





Spoiler: Donevor - Mayor and Flurry










hope to get the rest done tomororw


----------



## mob (May 3, 2014)

u gonna stream again? THAT WAS REALLY FUN TO WATCH AND TALK LOL..


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2014)

gamzee said:


> u gonna stream again? THAT WAS REALLY FUN TO WATCH AND TALK LOL..



yeah, hopefully tonight! <3 im so glad you had fun, i did too ;v; <3333


----------



## Yundai (May 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah, hopefully tonight! <3 im so glad you had fun, i did too ;v; <3333



sorry i couldn't stay longer bby </3 mom is on her rag hopefully today i can stay longer <3!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2014)

Yundai said:


> sorry i couldn't stay longer bby </3 mom is on her rag hopefully today i can stay longer <3!!



its np hon! ;v; dont worry about itttt <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

hopefully finishing up the rest of the commissions tonight


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

ayyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Dinomates
Statistic1114
Miko
Yeehaw Bammans


Spoiler: BAMMAN OC STUFF














Spoiler: Dinomates - Matt Engarde Rooney













Spoiler: Statistic1114 - ForgottenT and Ruby (Suggestive)













Spoiler: Miko - Mayor and Dog










*Slots are now open!* I hope you guys like your pics! ^^;;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Hi bby <3 Can I have a detailed drawing of Emma and Rikka? Here's the ref for them :3 Hope the clothes aren't too hard to draw ;w; 






Could you do it in pink? And like for poses and such, it's up to you c: Just so you know what they're like: Emma love baking and gardening. She's more low key, loves reading while sitting in the garden. Rikka loves J-Pop and star gazing. She's upbeat and bubbly. And they are bffs. But again, poses and such are up to you <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Hi bby <3 Can I have a detailed drawing of Emma and Rikka? Here's the ref for them :3 Hope the clothes aren't too hard to draw ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay~! <33 i might simplify the outfits a little (sorry im trash pbbt) but it shouldnt be too difficult. did you want detailed or chibis?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> okay~! <33 i might simplify the outfits a little (sorry im trash pbbt) but it shouldnt be too difficult. did you want detailed or chibis?



That's okay with me c: Detailed please! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> That's okay with me c: Detailed please! <3



okay~! thats 3.5m or 350 tbt uvu i think i need regular bells now more tho whoops but its too late for payment tonight urgh D;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Oh I should also say that they're both wearing while stockings c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'll be able to pay the bells after tomorrow :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Oh I should also say that they're both wearing while stockings c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'll be able to pay the bells after tomorrow :3



got it! tysm <33333


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2014)

Can you draw a detailed sketch of Kitt and Zell? :3 I don't mind what there doing (unless you want me to be specific?)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

lol white* I sereiously cannot type ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really? -.- SERIOUSLY


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Can you draw a detailed sketch of Kitt and Zell? :3 I don't mind what there doing (unless you want me to be specific?)



sure thing! if you have any scenarios in mind i wouldnt mind a prompt~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sure thing! if you have any scenarios in mind i wouldnt mind a prompt~



Um... Maybe have them talking to each other or sitting down together? (Or if you can think of anything better, go with what's easier for you).


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Um... Maybe have them talking to each other or sitting down together? (Or if you can think of anything better, go with what's easier for you).



okie dokie <33


----------



## Cudon (May 4, 2014)

Shirooo ;u; Dat Matt engarde rooney is fantabulous <333


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

I want another one!! <3<3
I want me and Static and Lopez, like Lopez is flirting with me, and from a distance Static is all pissed off but he doesn't want me to know
I wish to have a detailed drawing please♥


Spoiler: ref







how much in TBT bells?


----------



## miko (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ayyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miko - Mayor and Dog
> ...



I love it!  We look so adorable!  Thank you so much!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM I'll give others a chance for a spot on your awesome list.  I will be back again soon though!


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

Wheeeee Shiro has slots open! Hope I'm not too late > w<

My new commission, it's strangely very specific:
- My moth mayor just sitting and picking daisies, with Genji who notices Marcel and Kabuki. 
- Marcel and Kabuki with bug nets sneaking up on her. 

Tell me how much?? Probably a detailed sketch :3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

Am I too late? ;3; You told me to come here when you're open so you can do Makoto~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want another one!! <3<3
> I want me and Static and Lopez, like Lopez is flirting with me, and from a distance Static is all pissed off but he doesn't want me to know
> I wish to have a detailed drawing please♥
> 
> ...



okay! that'd be 400 tbt! uvu (im not so good at squirrels tho augh so i hope i dont make static look weird)



miko said:


> I love it!  We look so adorable!  Thank you so much!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NVM I'll give others a chance for a spot on your awesome list.  I will be back again soon though!



I'm so glad you like it! <333 Thank you ;v;



Eiryii said:


> Wheeeee Shiro has slots open! Hope I'm not too late > w<
> 
> My new commission, it's strangely very specific:
> - My moth mayor just sitting and picking daisies, with Genji who notices Marcel and Kabuki.
> ...



4m! uvu sounds fun <333



Hyogo said:


> Am I too late? ;3; You told me to come here when you're open so you can do Makoto~



nope, youre not too late! though you dont have to pay me bc you bred me lots of shinies <33


----------



## Pearls (May 4, 2014)

Can I get a picture of my Pok?mon trainer sitting with a Darkrai and a Luxray please? If not that's fine


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Can I get a picture of my Pok?mon trainer sitting with a Darkrai and a Luxray please? If not that's fine
> View attachment 44214



Absolutely~! :3 Detailed or chibi?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> nope, youre not too late! though you dont have to pay me bc you bred me lots of shinies <33






huehuehuehuehue


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> huehuehuehuehue



HAHA OMFG YOU DONT HAVE TO BUT IF YOU REALLY WANT TO A DETAILED WOULD BE 3M


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

How's about I gives 200TBT, I'm EV training my Vivillon and I'm too lazy to AC ;n;


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> 4m! uvu sounds fun <333


Whoooooopp~ 
It sounds hard but no worries, no rush ^ x^
I can't trade right now (on phone) but when I get back home :v


Spoiler: Forgot Reference > w<











I don't know if you could add Genji in there too? I'll pay extra > 3<


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> How's about I gives 200TBT, I'm EV training my Vivillon and I'm too lazy to AC ;n;



what the heck give me all ur tbt bells


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

BUT I EARNED THEM THIS TIME D8


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Shiro, will you stream my commission? ;3;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> How's about I gives 200TBT, I'm EV training my Vivillon and I'm too lazy to AC ;n;



haha that's fine <33 if youre sure!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Shiro, will you stream my commission? ;3;



of course c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> of course c:



Ty bb <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Whoooooopp~
> It sounds hard but no worries, no rush ^ x^
> I can't trade right now (on phone) but when I get back home :v
> 
> ...



hmmm... with detailed its going to be really difficult ahahh,,, im not sure i can ><;;


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hmmm... with detailed its going to be really difficult ahahh,,, im not sure i can ><;;


Hehe then no worries~ 
I was just wondering because Genji, Marcel and Kabuki are my asian trio xB lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Hehe then no worries~
> I was just wondering because Genji, Marcel and Kabuki are my asian trio xB lol



if you wanted to switch to chibis i could, but otherwise yeah D:

*I guess I'll take one more slot if anyone's interested, if not I'll close it up!*


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

i want to strike at the slot but i dont wanna be someone who hogs art


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

Now I feel like I'm hogging art.

sad times


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> if you wanted to switch to chibis i could, but otherwise yeah D:
> 
> *I guess I'll take one more slot if anyone's interested, if not I'll close it up!*


Nahh it's okies, Genji will get his chance next time! ^ 3^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Hehe then no worries~
> I was just wondering because Genji, Marcel and Kabuki are my asian trio xB lol



actually i just re-read it and i will try to add genji in there im stupid and cant read lol. thatll make it 4.5m uvu


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 4, 2014)

OMG your art is amazing! >w<
I will be lurking.  owo


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Darklover said:


> OMG your art is amazing! >w<
> I will be lurking.  owo



ah, thank you so much!! i know i just marked it as full but if youd like to put something in now id be happy to take it, i only closed it because nobody had said anythign xP


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> actually i just re-read it and i will try to add genji in there im stupid and cant read lol. thatll make it 4.5m uvu


Aww thanks Shiro!!
I'll trade once I get all my signature orders finished. I have so many to complete but I love making these sigs sssobOTL


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ah, thank you so much!! i know i just marked it as full but if youd like to put something in now id be happy to take it, i only closed it because nobody had said anythign xP



Oh thank you! <3
Could you draw my mayor and Fang? owo
Fang holding her from behind and biting her neck, want her to be blushing. >w< Please and thank you. :3

Ref
http://i.imgur.com/5JfmYsz.png


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Oh thank you! <3
> Could you draw my mayor and Fang? owo
> Fang holding her from behind and biting her neck, want her to be blushing. >w< Please and thank you. :3
> 
> ...



HUAHUAHAUHAHUHUA
YASSSSSS
detailed, so that'll be 3.5m and sexy coming right up hjueheuehuehhghdffdg
(nikki likes drawing sexy things)


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HUAHUAHAUHAHUHUA
> YASSSSSS
> detailed, so that'll be 3.5m and sexy coming right up hjueheuehuehhghdffdg
> (nikki likes drawing sexy things)



Haha thank you so much! <3 I should be home in about 3hrs to pay you. :3 I'm at work atm. xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

I'll be able to pay you soon bby <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

no problem guys!  just bug me if i forget lol


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (May 4, 2014)

//patiently waits for slots 0.0


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

i dont think im going to do any comms tonight, i think im just going to doodle RP junk for a little and go to bed since i have to go to the BANK tomorrow urggghhhhhh screams

uh if you guys want me to stream my oc junk i can.......? but idk who would be interested in that lmfao


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

well now that's odd. does my post even exist omg

OH GOD THE DOUBLE POST


----------



## Yundai (May 5, 2014)

i wouldn't mind watching for awhile :3 but of course up 2 you <3!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

Yundai said:


> i wouldn't mind watching for awhile :3 but of course up 2 you <3!



oh! okay then, lemme just finish some things up and ill kick it up uvu yundai spoils me tbh~ ♥


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> //patiently waits for slots 0.0



I'm in the same boat... ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

doge is doing hte streamy thing w oc junk

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> I'm in the same boat... ;A;



ahh im sorry ;; i try to take as many as i can pbbdFGDFH,,,


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> doge is doing hte streamy thing w oc junk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't wanna pressure you! ;A;
Your art is just like, UBER SEXY and I'd love to have one done. <3

(Seriously, sexy art is like, the ultimate best)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm sorry, I don't wanna pressure you! ;A;
> Your art is just like, UBER SEXY and I'd love to have one done. <3
> 
> (Seriously, sexy art is like, the ultimate best)



OH MY GOD IM GLAD U THINK MY ART Is SEXY GOD BLESS <3333 ur 2nice qq

also doge got mad at her art and stopped drawing PBbbbbbbbbbbbtttttttttttttttt will try agian 2morrow zzz


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY GOD IM GLAD U THINK MY ART Is SEXY GOD BLESS <3333 ur 2nice qq
> 
> also doge got mad at her art and stopped drawing PBbbbbbbbbbbbtttttttttttttttt will try agian 2morrow zzz



LOL I'm not too nice!
I'm just stating facts and I never lie. <3

I was hella stalking your stream to watch you draw!
SRSLY WISH I HAD YOUR TALENT ZZZZZ


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

how come it says I paid?? o.o


----------



## Eiryii (May 5, 2014)

I hope I don't fall asleep when my order is being done > w<
Love watching you draw~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> how come it says I paid?? o.o



...did you? i dont even know anymore oh god lmfao. i thought you did sorry whooPS


----------



## mob (May 5, 2014)

Wait are u streaming????


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Wait are u streaming????



oh god not that im aware of i just woke up hngddds


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ...did you? i dont even know anymore oh god lmfao. i thought you did sorry whooPS



*regret* will pay now♥


----------



## mob (May 5, 2014)

oooo I thought I saw a post my baaad


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *regret* will pay now♥



HAHA DW ABOUT IT (its actually 400 tbt though)



gamzee said:


> oooo I thought I saw a post my baaad



is np bb <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HAHA DW ABOUT IT (its actually 400 tbt though)



I did pay lawl♥


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I did pay lawl♥



>me being able to read
PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK I JUST WOKE UP I CANT SEE
im sorry lmfao sobbing,


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> >me being able to read
> PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK I JUST WOKE UP I CANT SEE
> im sorry lmfao sobbing,



*hug* its ok ShiroSensei♥ *kisses forehead* ily bby♥


----------



## Party Poison (May 5, 2014)

Donevor's sad attempt at drawing Shirohibiki:






This is why Party Poison/Donevor will never art and pays for beautiful art from everyone, haha.​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

Party Poison said:


> Donevor's sad attempt at drawing Shirohibiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LAV IT ITS SO BEAUTIFUL im so honored eeeeeeeee~
(ALL HAIL THE QUEEN)


----------



## miko (May 5, 2014)

Party Poison said:


> Donevor's sad attempt at drawing Shirohibiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Party Poison/Donevor, my opinion is nothing, but I love your work!


----------



## Party Poison (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I LAV IT ITS SO BEAUTIFUL im so honored eeeeeeeee~
> (ALL HAIL THE QUEEN)



Keep in mind this was done on no sleep for 48 hours, 2 pots of coffee with sugar and flavor shots, without tablet (just a lone touchpad). and is my first time drawing after like 10 years, haha.​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

god idk if i can draw tonight guys, my depression is eating me up and im in a horrible mood and kind of want to go on a killing spree and murder like 30 people
or the entire universe 
uh so yeah im not doing so good i just have no motivation... i might shower and try to go to bed early. maybe that will help. im sorry, i hope this doesnt last


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

the doubleposts will never stop apparently


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 5, 2014)

Awwww. D: I hope you feel better soon. :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Awwww. D: I hope you feel better soon. :3



ahh thank//// im really hoping i get over myself tomorrow. im going to try to take my sleeping meds and wake up way earlier than i have been to see if that shifts me into a different gear. pray 2 lord bob


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh thank//// im really hoping i get over myself tomorrow. im going to try to take my sleeping meds and wake up way earlier than i have been to see if that shifts me into a different gear. pray 2 lord bob



Have a good rest and sweet dreams. <3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 6, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Awwww. D: I hope you feel better soon. :3



Hey y u be stealing my words?
BTW Shiro, you're one of my favorite streamers to watch, so feel better soon!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 6, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Hey y u be stealing my words?
> BTW Shiro, you're one of my favorite streamers to watch, so feel better soon!



Because I love you! <3 And stalk you. owo
Sorry if I'm spamming Shiro. >.<


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

haha nooo not at all! <3 many kisses to everyone
thank thank uvu i should get off tbt and go do what i said id do lmao


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 6, 2014)

I think I'm able to pay you now, bby <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I think I'm able to pay you now, bby <3



take your time!!! you dont have to right now, if you would like to i can boot up misaki! uvu


----------



## Yundai (May 6, 2014)

awww shiro rest well tonight  you've been doing great with your streams and its good to take a break and don't worry bby were always here for you if your in trouble


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Yundai said:


> awww shiro rest well tonight  you've been doing great with your streams and its good to take a break and don't worry bby were always here for you if your in trouble



thank you ;v; i try not to keep people waiting to long but pbbbbt
i hope nobody gets upset with me uAu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> take your time!!! you dont have to right now, if you would like to i can boot up misaki! uvu



I have enough now, just I'm super exhausted and in pain still so I might just head to bed :c Can we do it tomorrow? :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I have enough now, just I'm super exhausted and in pain still so I might just head to bed :c Can we do it tomorrow? :3



absolutely <33 feel better!!


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki - says she gotta go sleep, leaves only after an hour or two xDD <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Shirohibiki - says she gotta go sleep, leaves only after an hour or two xDD <33



i got distracted
im not drawing tho so pbbBBBT
i havent even been campsite resetting oops smh
TBT IS LIKE A DRUG??? IDK


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 6, 2014)

Hi bby <3 Can I pay you now? o:


----------



## Party Poison (May 7, 2014)

Yea, I made more art to cheer you up Shiro because you seem down lately!  <3

More of Don's ****ty art clogging your thread:






I'll color it soon enough.  vwv

Done.




​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 7, 2014)

eeeeep thank you sooooo much <3333 my babygirl is gracing my thread now god bless

and sorry guys, i was dead out of it last night... i got some rest today so..hopefully....? i usually dont take this long b ut ugh.


----------



## Yundai (May 7, 2014)

It's ok shiro take as long as you want to rest your health is most important


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

Yundai said:


> It's ok shiro take as long as you want to rest your health is most important



that ^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 10, 2014)

*i would like to formally apologize to my customers
i WILL get these done, but since wildstar beta is on right now and my mental state is just so terrible, ive been taking sort of a mental vacation.
(i like how im apologizing when its only been a few days lmfao)
anyway, i wanted to keep you guys updated. i doodled like one little thing yesterday and that was it. s: my muse just up and walked out on me. didnt even text me! i really apologize for the delay, though, i feel terrible about it. just know that its not like i dont want to do them, im just... feeling really awful, so im trying to just relax for a few days and play wildstar. BUT DONT WORRY, THEY WILL BE DONE. and if they do not get done i will return all moneys because i am not a dishonest person

ilu all and i h ope you understand uAu smooches from doge*


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

Keep it up sweetie ! Everyone gets a life, don't be sorry for being in a bad state at the moment, it happens.
Well, I'm not concerned by a commission here, but still, take the time you need. It's a hobby/pleasure first, if you don't feel it anymore for now, then yup, do something else you enjoy. It's a place of sharing, not military duty, you can relax *hug*


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 10, 2014)

Take your time and feel better soon. <3
Relax and have fun. :3


----------



## Eiryii (May 10, 2014)

Aww shiro~ Rest up and play Wildstar!!
I wanted to play as an Esper but never got the game > w< Love my squishies!
Feel better ^ w^ <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 10, 2014)

-hugs all- thank you very much <333 i hope to get back on my feet soon!


----------



## Joonbug (May 10, 2014)

Shiro  I hope you feel better, you need to rest and relax sometimes. I'm sure everyone is a lot more worried about you and your health and happiness than they are about commissions. You're such a nice person to worry, nice enough that they must all know it's not your fault. (Gosh you worry me Shiro! Have fun and play games and sleep!)


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2014)

i dont have an order but
take all the time you need ~ no one's gonna mind ^^

is wildstar good  play with meeee


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2014)

I need this ?-? The esper seems like just my kinda class... arrggh so alluring
Shiro hope ya get better soon ;u; All of us have bad days.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 13, 2014)

birthday dog is going to draw something really dumb and gross and stupid for herself to see if she can get her muse back
if u want 2 c hte gay


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 13, 2014)

[sweats nervously] here........self indulgent crossover ****...


Spoiler: I'm Coming After You



















well we know i  can draw now! xD; will get on commissions after my bday.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

okay just an update sorry to bump but i think once i recover from being sick, maybe tomorrow? i should be able to draw again. if not later tonight. i just hope i dont eat something to make myself more sick lmfao sjfgklsdgdf

but yeah i feel awful about making you guys wait SO LONG, im really hoping that tomorrow ill be able to churn some stuff out!!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2014)

Feel better soon Shiro. <3
I keep stalking this thread waiting for the sexy. >w<
I have problems. xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Feel better soon Shiro. <3
> I keep stalking this thread waiting for the sexy. >w<
> I have problems. xD



i know and i feel terrible )= perhaps i can draw tonight, i just ate some ****ing chocolate covered pretzels anyway even though i was horribly sick to my stomach earlier LMAO i make the worst judgment calls
if im not too sleepy in a little bit i can try. since apparently its not even midnight yet and i thought it was


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i know and i feel terrible )= perhaps i can draw tonight, i just ate some ****ing chocolate covered pretzels anyway even though i was horribly sick to my stomach earlier LMAO i make the worst judgment calls
> if im not too sleepy in a little bit i can try. since apparently its not even midnight yet and i thought it was



Awww don't feel terrible. D:
OMG chocolate sounds sooooooo good right now. >w<
Try when ever you feel like it. <3
Don't want you to feel like I'm pushing you to draw. D:


----------



## miko (May 20, 2014)

I hope you feel better soon Shirohibiki!


----------



## Eiryii (May 20, 2014)

Awww feel better soon Shiro! 
I'm not really a sweets person > w<
I like savory, sour or spicy things...but I do like jolly rancher lollypops 

o Ao GREAT!! NOW I WANT JOLLY RANCHER LOLLIPOPS! /diessincesit'smidnight


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

thanks guys ;v; holy **** jolly rancher lollipops sound ****ing amaZEBALLS RN..........
(also eir the reason i got sick was because i ate too much spicy food+drank too much alcohol lmfao sobs... i cant handle spice)
but it looks like im feeling okay and relatively awake. i think ill try drawing a little bit tonight, in a bit, and see if i can doodle some stuff out~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

quiet wheeze
sleepy doge tries to do hte art


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

good news guys! i was able to get one done today! THE LIST IS MOVING!!!

Darklover (NSFW DO NOT CLICK IF UR UNDERAGE)

hope to do a lot more tomorrow night uvu glad you like it ;v;


----------



## mob (May 20, 2014)

nice as always!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> good news guys! i was able to get one done today! THE LIST IS MOVING!!!
> 
> Darklover (NSFW DO NOT CLICK IF UR UNDERAGE)
> 
> hope to do a lot more tomorrow night uvu glad you like it ;v;



Thank you so very much Shiro! <3
I really glad I stayed up late to watch you draw. >w<
Best night ever. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

you guys are too sweet shh ywy

*But, I kind of have an announcement to make. I'm so sorry, but I think I might have to... Close, or go on hiatus or SOMETHING after this batch. What I'm going to do is leave commissions for real money open, but close bell commissions. I can't do this anymore. I'm so depressed I can barely even think about drawing. I'm going to try to get some done now, but after this batch I think I'm only going to let people pay me with cash. I'm so sorry, I didn't want to do this, I didn't want it to happen again, but it did and I'm back in my hole and can't crawl out. So if you guys would like to support me financially, that's great, but nobody is obligated to (lel who would want ****ty art anyway). So sadly, unless you're interested in IRL commissions, I'll just have to close up for a while. I hope when I see a new therapist I'll start feeling better. I also may have to drop those that have not paid me yet, because this is so hard I'm just a wreck.*

that said, heres the stream


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

Those who have not paid me have been dropped. My sincerest apologies. I just can't do it.

Here. One left to do after this, will do that tomorrow.

Hyogo
Emmatheweirdo
Oblivia


Spoiler: Venty Lego Movie stuff













Spoiler: Hyogo, Makoto













Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo, Mayor and OC













Spoiler: Oblivia, Phantump


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

streaming, trying to do a gift and the last comm


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

T__T Shiro... I hope you'll be okay. -tight hug- My inbox is always open if you need someone to listen~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Usagii said:


> T__T Shiro... I hope you'll be okay. -tight hug- My inbox is always open if you need someone to listen~



thank you so much sweetheart /kisskiss <333

Finally done.

Statistic1114
Eiryii


Spoiler: Statistic, Mayor, Lopez and Static













Spoiler: Eiryii, Mayor













Spoiler: Various Birthday Gifts



















*I am now open only to cash commissions. If you are interested in commissioning me, please PM me. Thank you all very much for your time and interest. I really appreciate it.*


----------



## Eiryii (May 23, 2014)

O AO <3333
Thank you so much Shiro!! How can I repay you for the adorable mayor artsss~
(going out later to refill card ^ v^)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> O AO <3333
> Thank you so much Shiro!! How can I repay you for the adorable mayor artsss~
> (going out later to refill card ^ v^)



that was a gift, you dont have to uvu but if youd like to commission me otherwise you may~


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

aaaa i wanna catch ur streams sometime theyre so fun


----------



## Eiryii (May 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> aaaa i wanna catch ur streams sometime theyre so fun


Lol I always miss them due to timezone.
Woot Eliza!! I love her ;  u;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> aaaa i wanna catch ur streams sometime theyre so fun



im sorry, my brain only functions at night to draw ))): and i doubt ill be drawing much outside of commissions qq.............. even tho i want to


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

barks doge is streaming ?? ?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

just posting the art for people for here because im incredibly lazy

Rayquaza128
Gamzee
Usagii (NSFW)


Spoiler: Gamzee, OC














Spoiler: Ray, Kitt and Rooney













Spoiler: Usagii, OC (NSFW)











If you're interested in commissioning me, let me know!


----------



## Pathetic (May 25, 2014)

oMG!!!!!!!!!!

wowwoowo your art
wow
i
sori

/leaps into active volcano
I WISH I WERENT SO BROKE UG H


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2014)

Shiro why don'tcha color your art btw? ;u; It'd look so fab w/ colors


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

alise said:


> oMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wowwoowo your art
> wow
> ...



OMG IM SO SORRY.... MAYBE WE COULD STRIKE UP A DEAL IDK.... UR SO SWEET SOBS



Dinomates said:


> Shiro why don'tcha color your art btw? ;u; It'd look so fab w/ colors



i really hate coloring. like more than anything lmfao
i do  collabs w my gf sometimes, and she colors really good so it ends up looking gr8
but i suck at coloring and i hate it so XD;;


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

You are really good at drawing , will you ever will take bells or TBT again?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> You are really good at drawing , will you ever will take bells or TBT again?



thank you ;v; it depends on what it is, honestly. if its something simple i may. what did you have in mind?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you ;v; it depends on what it is, honestly. if its something simple i may. what did you have in mind?



I guess it wont be simple, but i want a Coltian (Julian+Colton) Sketch, I really like your julian sample, and it can be just the faces, idk.
Also I just saw your post saying that you are feeling a little down, I just want to tell you that you are really nice here in the forums and, I think you are an awesome person! 

I complety understan if you dont feel, like doing it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I guess it wont be simple, but i want a Coltian (Julian+Colton) Sketch, I really like your julian sample, and it can be just the faces, idk.
> Also I just saw your post saying that you are feeling a little down, I just want to tell you that you are really nice here in the forums and, I think you are an awesome person!
> 
> I complety understan if you dont feel, like doing it.



ooh! sure! i could do that! wait, did you mean a shipping pic? like them kissing or smth? or just together? i can certainly do that ^u^ julian is RLY FUN TO DRAW LOL...

and thank you so much for the compliments hurgh ;__; <333333333 youre so sweet bbbbb


----------



## Pathetic (May 25, 2014)

[ref | 2nd one]

<333333333333333


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ooh! sure! i could do that! wait, did you mean a shipping pic? like them kissing or smth? or just together? i can certainly do that ^u^ julian is RLY FUN TO DRAW LOL...
> 
> and thank you so much for the compliments hurgh ;__; <333333333 youre so sweet bbbbb



I totally ship them! and yeah something simple like in a cute way, not a sexy way, I hope you understan me (Im bad explaining)
And if so, how much and I can pay whenever you like, thank you so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

alise said:


> [ref | 2nd one]
> 
> <333333333333333



thank you!  on it~~~



Teddy345 said:


> I totally ship them! and yeah something simple like in a cute way, not a sexy way, I hope you understan me (Im bad explaining)
> And if so, how much and I can pay whenever you like, thank you so much!



okay!! yeah, i totally got it!! did you want to pay in bells or tbt? ill probably do detailed so itll be 350 tbt or 3.5m, whatever you like! i can set up retail now if you'd like to pay in bells <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you!  on it~~~
> 
> 
> 
> okay!! yeah, i totally got it!! did you want to pay in bells or tbt? ill probably do detailed so itll be 350 tbt or 3.5m, whatever you like! i can set up retail now if you'd like to pay in bells <3



If you dont mind TBT is easier for me, and if its detailed I will pay no less that 500TBT you desrve them =), is that ok?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> If you dont mind TBT is easier for me, and if its detailed I will pay no less that 500TBT you desrve them =), is that ok?



ooomg thats so sweet of you ;A; yes, thats completely fine! thank you so much ahhh//////


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ooomg thats so sweet of you ;A; yes, thats completely fine! thank you so much ahhh//////



No, Thank you!!! payment sent!
If feel makin a full body, it would be awesome if it cost more I will pay


----------



## Pathetic (May 25, 2014)

i cant beieve?????? u?????????????

"my buggy husband"

wow stop cheating on me


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

alise said:


> i cant beieve?????? u?????????????
> 
> "my buggy husband"
> 
> wow stop cheating on me



im sorry he got 2 me first
(also is ur mayor male or female?? the second picture rihgt?)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

streammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

im still streaming. why am i awake. what is my life. whats happenign


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Nikki bby go to sleep you deserve it  I'll read you a bedtime story


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

omfg shiro we need to go to bed lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

ive made my misnakes
at least i got two more pics done but im so ****ing tired **** the world

- - - Post Merge - - -

Purplpanda
Bibiburger
Reindeer
Teddy345


Spoiler: Purplpanda, Shiny Sylveon














Spoiler: Bibiburger, OC













Spoiler: Reindeer, Drago













Spoiler: Teddy345, Colton/Julian













Spoiler: WiR OC stuff


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ive made my misnakes
> at least i got two more pics done but im so ****ing tired **** the world
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It's awesome, you are reallly talented!

Can you PM about, how to pay for a slot with IRC, I might be able to order one.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Thank you so much! It's awesome, you are reallly talented!
> 
> Can you PM about, how to pay for a slot with IRC, I might be able to order one.



oh, sure  im also really glad you like it ahh//// ;A; <3333 pming you~


----------



## Eiryii (May 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh Shiro you neeeed rest~
Lol I love the OCs, how King Candy is "Noooo" > w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Oh my gosh Shiro you neeeed rest~
> Lol I love the OCs, how King Candy is "Noooo" > w<



HIS SON IS FRATERNIZING WITH THE GLITCH but he is powerless to stop it
wifey would sooner have his head if he tried anything
hes harmless, just whiny
lmfao thank you im sorry im v passionate about my ocs oops
and yes i do need sleep :') ......-stays up-


----------



## Eiryii (May 26, 2014)

Haha yes fear the wife!! I love the tails on his coat, how they curl O AO <33
They're your baby OCs, being passionate about it what it's all about!! ^ A^!!

Lol okie dokie, well do try to rest a little and don't work too hard o 3o <333
I need to go out and do errands...but I don't wanna, but I must ; ^;


----------



## mob (May 26, 2014)

man i fell asleep watching the stream lol
tttttuRBNOTASTIC


----------



## Byebi (May 26, 2014)

noOOOoo the one day i am not home i miss a stream WEEPS SOFTLY and then SCREAMS vee looks fking aMAZING Q_____Q///
smoochies you all over ty bab i will have to draw u smth back HAHA


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> noOOOoo the one day i am not home i miss a stream WEEPS SOFTLY and then SCREAMS vee looks fking aMAZING Q_____Q///
> smoochies you all over ty bab i will have to draw u smth back HAHA



DONT WORRY I STREAM LIKE EVERY NIGHT OR EVERY OTHER NIGHT ITS OK!!!!!!
im glad you like it aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;;;;AAAAAA;; ;;; i was afraid it was ****ty skdljfdsfgdf
NO YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING IN RETURN  BB


----------



## Joonbug (May 26, 2014)

The pictures I missed look great as always shiro <3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2014)

that stream was

*TURBOTASTIC!*


also those drawings omg they are all so rad I do say​


----------



## Byebi (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> DONT WORRY I STREAM LIKE EVERY NIGHT OR EVERY OTHER NIGHT ITS OK!!!!!!
> im glad you like it aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;;;;AAAAAA;; ;;; i was afraid it was ****ty skdljfdsfgdf
> NO YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING IN RETURN  BB



I'M GOING TO YOU CAN'T STOP ME (((((((((((((((( you can think of it as a bonus for commissioning me becasue you are cool and my friend and i like you SMOOCHIES


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

im so glad my thread is full of *TURBOTASTIC*s

god bless

also thank you guys ;A; i hope to draw again tonight~

aLSO BIBI SGJKSDGSDBBBBBBBBBBB -SMOOCH- <33333 ilu


----------



## Byebi (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im so glad my thread is full of *TURBOTASTIC*s
> 
> god bless
> 
> ...



DEF GOING TO CATCH IT TONIGHT (((((


----------



## mob (May 27, 2014)

"gIB ME BWAK MY MEDAHL" -ralph covered in??? the candy ****


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

gamzee said:


> "gIB ME BWAK MY MEDAHL" -ralph covered in??? the candy ****



LAUGHS
[kids screaming in the distance]


----------



## Pathetic (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im sorry he got 2 me first
> (also is ur mayor male or female?? the second picture rihgt?)



{female sry for not responding if u found out already ;v;}


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

alise said:


> {female sry for not responding if u found out already ;v;}



oh okay! good to know, thankee!!!!! hope to work on it tonight bb
i want to draw pones tonight....
_pones_


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 27, 2014)

Will you sream tonight? Because I would love to see you draw


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Will you sream tonight? Because I would love to see you draw



i think so! i think im awake enough to draw.  thank you for the support ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2014)

*hugs shiro*
You can do eet! You're the maaaaaan! (not literally a man, you know what I mean ;u; )


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> *hugs shiro*
> You can do eet! You're the maaaaaan! (not literally a man, you know what I mean ;u; )



-hugs- TuT thank you bb i really appreciate it~~~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2014)

Anyone who's good with drawing breasts should get hugs! :'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

oh no im feeling lazy
idk i might just play AA5 tonight... well see. sORRY IM TRASH


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

SHIRO YOU'RE NOT TRASH > : U <3 you're amazing and awesome and gr8 ok


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh no im feeling lazy
> idk i might just play AA5 tonight... well see. sORRY IM TRASH



every time someone I think is cool says that they are trash it is my duty to  
give them this


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

References: 



Spoiler








http://i.imgur.com/7YjVJsX.png




Art by Grant




Art by Bibiburger




Art by Zinoviy 






Payment: 10-12 mil
I'd also like to be drawn with Anhka, but since it's your art, you can refuse, naturally! <3
Extra: Preferrably standing up, with arms crossed. Smirking. Dress blowing in the wind would be lovely if you could, but not necessary.
I don't want the eyes verbatim. More normal looking eyes would be fantastic!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> References:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do absolutely, luv! omfg my art ISNT WORTH THAT MUCH im cry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
adding you to the list and getting stuff done now!

stream u frickers (might be nsfw?? ??????)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

noot noot

Teddy345
Alise


Spoiler: Alise, mayor and Diana













Spoiler: Teddy345, Julian/Colton













Spoiler: Alice, NOM NOM













Spoiler: Ichigo and Turbo pones, suggestive













Spoiler: Bridgette and Eddie pones











will finish the rest tomorrowww


----------



## Eiryii (May 29, 2014)

Aww so sad I missed yet another stream > A<
I'm always asleep by the time Shiro starts drawing~

Lucky I can watch the saved streams o 3o <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Aww so sad I missed yet another stream > A<
> I'm always asleep by the time Shiro starts drawing~
> 
> Lucky I can watch the saved streams o 3o <333



IM GLAD IVE BEEN ABLE TO SAVE THEM OMFG usually i do  dumb **** and then cant save it urgh
ill be doing yours tonight hopefully bb <3


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IM GLAD IVE BEEN ABLE TO SAVE THEM OMFG usually i do  dumb **** and then cant save it urgh
> ill be doing yours tonight hopefully bb <3



oh oh, I wanna watch. I WANNA WATCH.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> oh oh, I wanna watch. I WANNA WATCH.



hopefully itll be a little earlier than last night!! im hoping midnight est unless i get too tired from having 5 hours of sleep


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hopefully itll be a little earlier than last night!! im hoping midnight est unless i get too tired from having 5 hours of sleep



Maybe I should grab some sleep while I can so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Maybe I should grab some sleep while I can so I don't miss anything.



HAHA go rest omfg i took a nap too


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hopefully itll be a little earlier than last night!! im hoping midnight est unless i get too tired from having 5 hours of sleep



You stream the perfect times I'm wide awake.
(Lol at it being early af in the morning.)

If you stream again I'll definitely be there. c:
Y'know... stalkin' as usual.


----------



## Eiryii (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IM GLAD IVE BEEN ABLE TO SAVE THEM OMFG usually i do  dumb **** and then cant save it urgh
> ill be doing yours tonight hopefully bb <3



I finished watching your latest one just a few hours ago~ ^ A^ <333
WOOT!! Hopefully I'll be awake to watch it!
If not, could you please save the stream so I can watch it in the morning? That is if you remember, if not it's okies ^ 3^

I should of taken a nap O AO!! But then I wasn't tired and I probably end up laying there staring at my ceiling like an idiot...sob


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> I finished watching your latest one just a few hours ago~ ^ A^ <333
> WOOT!! Hopefully I'll be awake to watch it!
> If not, could you please save the stream so I can watch it in the morning? That is if you remember, if not it's okies ^ 3^
> 
> I should of taken a nap O AO!! But then I wasn't tired and I probably end up laying there staring at my ceiling like an idiot...sob



as long as i dont do dumb **** i will certainly save it!! <33 dont stress urself bb


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

I must go to one of Shiro's streams some time! O: -hug- <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I must go to one of Shiro's streams some time! O: -hug- <3



whenever you can love <3 ill be streaming tonight around midnightish est prolly~


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

^ u^ okay, I should be awake at that time<3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

i actually might be a little late again today folks, my apologies ;a; i also now have a hella workload oh boy


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

i lied im streamiNG


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

wow my hand didnt want to cooperate today...

Alice
Eiryii
Roughinthediamond


Spoiler: Alice, mayor and Ankha













Ankha's face looks different than I usually draw it as per request of the buyer. Second pic is original.





Spoiler: Eiryii, Kabuki, Marcel and Genji













Spoiler: Roughinthediamond, OC













Spoiler: Tiny King Candy Bug










already started one from the other thread, and will work on the rest tomorrow...


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

GDODMANTI WHO ADDED A NEW TAG ABOUT MY VOICE WHICH ONE OF YOU FRICKERS WAS IT

also a note: i have a meeting at midnight tonight with my new wildstar guild, which is when i usually start drawing. servers go up for headstart at 3:01 am est, but idk if ill join because its probably going to be swamped to hell and  back. but i do need to speak with my guild for however long. ill let them know i have duties tho!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

A guild is a sacred commitment of the online life, I totally understand.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 30, 2014)

I can never seem to get into guilds on MMO's

Probably why I'm having such a hard times levelling up on some games haha.
I just feel like I'm not actually a part of them because 90% of guilds I've ever been in tend to have such weirdo's ;-;


----------



## mob (May 30, 2014)

shiro u gonna stream tonight?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 31, 2014)

sorry guys i ended up staying up with my guild until launch and then played until now lol goodnight
maybe tonight


----------



## Mercedes (May 31, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sorry guys i ended up staying up with my guild until launch and then played until now lol goodnight
> maybe tonight



Ay, is it Okies if I use the OC art you drew for me is a sig? U made it and I wanted to ask <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 31, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Ay, is it Okies if I use the OC art you drew for me is a sig? U made it and I wanted to ask <3



go for it =) ty for asking!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

_i know you, i walked with you once upon a dream_


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

streaming, hope to get most stuff done today


----------



## Aran (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know what's going on but I clicked stream link and Halo was playing and I was all like oh man I haven't listened to this in FOREVER awyiss

also your stuff is 2pritty i wish i could anatomy


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

Aran said:


> I don't know what's going on but I clicked stream link and Halo was playing and I was all like oh man I haven't listened to this in FOREVER awyiss
> 
> also your stuff is 2pritty i wish i could anatomy



HAHA thank you for coming omg,, my hand was seriously dead tonight i couldnt draw for ****

ahhhh thANK........ yOURE TOO KIND,,,,,yells......


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

_sleep. sleep. sleep._


----------



## Alice (Jun 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> _sleep. sleep. sleep._



sexy. Wanna have a sleep over?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> sexy. Wanna have a sleep over?



yes i do. lettuce commence at once


----------



## Byebi (Jun 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yes i do. lettuce commence at once



am i invite


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> am i invite



always.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 6, 2014)

welp
guess im going to try to draw tonight. cant promise much lol, but i need to get some **** done because i havent been playing wildstar due to paranoia
s tream link


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 6, 2014)

noot noot

Darklover


Spoiler: Darklover, mayor and Talizorah with Fang and Wolfgang













Spoiler: 4 Enigma my bae


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

i somehow forgot to take the streaming tag off of teh title so therE U GO

doing uh requests and comms i gue ss


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

HoloMusube


Spoiler: HoloMusube, mayor, Ankha and Whitney













Spoiler: BATMANCEPTION, BATMAN CHARACTERS PLAYING BATMAN GAMES













Spoiler: Bridgette as Scarecrow










i have the hots for my own oc, help me


----------



## Joonbug (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha went back a few pages. Who, oh who, I wonder added a tag about your adorable voice ㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Haha went back a few pages. Who, oh who, I wonder added a tag about your adorable voice ㅋㅋㅋ



ur mean 2 me [sobs]

idk if ill draw tonight since i pulled an allnighter and got two hours of sleep today, idk. ill see how i feel later.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Neat stuff Shiro.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Neat stuff Shiro.



thank you very much <3333


----------



## Joonbug (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not mean to you I wuuuuvvv you~ (And its your fault you turned on the mic)


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my glob I cant draw my OCs even if my life depended on it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

streaming, finishing up reqs and some commissions


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

HoloMusube


Spoiler: HoloMusube, both of our mayors


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HoloMusube
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HoloMusube, both of our mayors



Dats cute, yo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

ahhh thank u//w//u his mayor reminds me of turbo so i got ,,, a little,, carried away,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 11, 2014)

Now I feel bad for posting so simple as of recent ono I've been a moody bugger though ;-;


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi! Im new to this thread and well I want your art but I will pay bells and I want it to be lined and I want it to be Ankha with 11 clones of her, and eh will 100k be okay?

Okay jokes apart, just wanted to tell you I made a little progress with my OCs so Soon...


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2014)

Stopping by to say that I love you, Nikki. I wish for art to rain down upon you.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Hi! Im new to this thread and well I want your art but I will pay bells and I want it to be lined and I want it to be Ankha with 11 clones of her, and eh will 100k be okay?
> 
> Okay jokes apart, just wanted to tell you I made a little progress with my OCs so Soon...



yay!! cant wait 



Alice said:


> Stop stopping by the say that I love you, Nikki. I wish for art to rain down upon you.



i love you too bb but that sentence took a lot to figure out omfg
thank you <3333


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yay!! cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how, love. It was pretty straight forward.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 11, 2014)

Alice said:


> I don't see how, love. It was pretty straight forward.



"Stop stopping by the say that I love you, Nikki." 

idk bro idk if u typed what u intended to type


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

lmfao typo central its OK but i got confused
smooches everyone in thread


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 11, 2014)

guys i need someone to stream omf so bored
/dies


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> "Stop stopping by the say that I love you, Nikki."
> 
> idk bro idk if u typed what u intended to type



That was a joke. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

Alice said:


> That was a joke. I was being sarcastic.



... OH LOL
sorry im just dumb ;;


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 11, 2014)

Alice said:


> That was a joke. I was being sarcastic.



srry I automayically take perfect syntax as completely serious

like u gotta help us out and emphasize the sarcasm if we aint irl broseph, like italicize somethin

 a+ for effort tho :^)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

streaming, gonna try to do the thing for yookeys contest and just relax i guess


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

streams over, gonna do something else.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

thinking about opening again, but only for chibis (and only tbt/fr currency besides cash). what do you guys think?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Would you maybe draw my mayor with Diana? I'll read the rules once i get off mobile. Hard to read

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think you should its so.cute


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Would you maybe draw my mayor with Diana? I'll read the rules once i get off mobile. Hard to read
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think you should its so.cute



from what i can see, your mayor looks easy enough. i think ill start a new thread though, considering this one is hELLA OLD,,,,,,,,,,,, and i still have to make the decision, but if i decide to i will add you to the list. c:

can we post threads in both the museum and the tbt forum? o,o


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 19, 2014)

Yesss, do it. So you can buy more art for your OC's

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG your opening commissions once more?? 
How much, TBT ; ^ ; I need u to draw muh OC


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

This chibi is old actually xD I could show you the updated one and see what you think. Can't get it on mobile but i think its in hanzys Sig shop.. like the last page or something. Thanks! Can't wait to see if you decide to open


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thinking about opening again, but only for chibis (and only tbt/fr currency besides cash). what do you guys think?



YES YES YES PLEASE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Yesss, do it. So you can buy more art for your OC's
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.



haha i dont need fake money for art of my ocs :') have enough of that. but eh. i do need hella cash in FR but its not like anyone here even plays ORZ

well, im gonna try to go back to sleep and think on it some more. i havent been able to play wildstar at all and if i do this i really wont be able to... hmm,,, blegh. back 2 bed 4 now


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

Eck. I'm fresh out of tbt. Just bought a mailbox.

Oooooohhh noooooo.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> Eck. I'm fresh out of tbt. Just bought a mailbox.
> 
> Oooooohhh noooooo.



lmao you got time. i really need to think hard about this and see if itll be a supplement or detriment to my mental health.


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> haha i dont need fake money for art of my ocs :') have enough of that. but eh. i do need hella cash in FR but its not like anyone here even plays ORZ
> 
> well, im gonna try to go back to sleep and think on it some more. i havent been able to play wildstar at all and if i do this i really wont be able to... hmm,,, blegh. back 2 bed 4 now



No one is lucky like you and has FR ;(

BUT IF YOU DON'T NEED TBT, GIVE YOURSELF A WELL RESTED BREAK. <3


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lmao you got time. i really need to think hard about this and see if itll be a supplement or detriment to my mental health.



I'll just put together some and ask you draw a crude wiener for 1000 tbt.

Get some rest, pumpkin.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> No one is lucky like you and has FR ;(
> 
> BUT IF YOU DON'T NEED TBT, GIVE YOURSELF A WELL RESTED BREAK. <3



like i kinda wanna get some more birthstones, and hnhnhg...i feel weird taking a break, i think. ive felt empty. ive had time to play, yet i havent played. muh brains r mush. i think i was used to being busy, and now that im not im like "????" 
lays on floor
we shall see i suppose,,


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

You can draw stocks and I will still commission!!!


----------



## Byebi (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> like i kinda wanna get some more birthstones, and hnhnhg...i feel weird taking a break, i think. ive felt empty. ive had time to play, yet i havent played. muh brains r mush. i think i was used to being busy, and now that im not im like "????"
> lays on floor
> we shall see i suppose,,



shiro do what shiro want

go,,, 
be free


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Would this chibi be too annoying to draw if you decided to reopen? (I decided my mayor's hair looks best when it's pink and dark blue eyes zz)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Would this chibi be too annoying to draw if you decided to reopen? (I decided my mayor's hair looks best when it's pink and dark blue eyes zz)



nah, but id flub her dress because i dont do patterns since im an Actual ******* lmfao, and i also dont color because i am a Supreme ******* oops,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but yeah i could draw her uvu

im still thinkin bout it tho. if i do this i wont have any time for the game im supposed to be playing and ive abandoned my guild as it is and feel super guilty... hrmhrm...still thinking,


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

oh yeah, forgot you don't color xD but it's fine, I'll definitely check to see if you open :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

it finally happened guys,
i got my first baby anon hates, im so glad









oh anons. i like how the second one is just mad that i order art,
this is incredible, i cant stop laughign tho
if you ever wanna speak to my face go for it  i dont mind parleying~

- - - Post Merge - - -





-raises glass- for you, anon.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> it finally happened guys,
> i got my first baby anon hates, im so glad
> 
> 
> ...



We in all fairness your OC now looks like a watermelon head hussy goblin, here take a "virtual hug"


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> We in all fairness your OC now looks like a watermelon head hussy goblin, here take a "virtual hug"



hahah thank you  im a little surprised but not particularly bothered. -hugs- <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

This is phrase a friend once told me to say to haters "your envy just feeds my ego", and now Ichigo has a new bestie. 
Watermeloblina the hussy girl that hates everything.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> This is phrase a friend once told me to say to haters "your envy just feeds my ego", and now Ichigo has a new bestie.
> Watermeloblina the hussy girl that hates everything.



HAHA i like that quote! oh boy. what a day.  wonder if i should go roll off and try to play some wildstar...


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hahah thank you  im a little surprised but not particularly bothered. -hugs- <3



Stupid sexy Shiro. Always being a watermelon head hussy goblin.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> Stupid sexy Shiro. Always being a watermelon head hussy goblin.



tru tbh,
also all i can think of are wow goblins??? time is money friend


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> tru tbh,
> also all i can think of are wow goblins??? time is money friend



how much are you charging for a bite outta yer big ol melon head?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

This is a watermelon head hussy goblin
http://thecookingdish.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/016-Weird-Goblin-Melon-Head.jpg
Or is it Ichigo? So confused....


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> This is a watermelon head hussy goblin
> http://thecookingdish.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/016-Weird-Goblin-Melon-Head.jpg
> Or is it Ichigo? So confused....



I LAUGHED FOR 900000 YEARS GOOD POST
alice im priceless im sorry,


----------



## mob (Jun 19, 2014)

hOLY **** ARE THESE ANONS FOR REAL??? 
IS THAT EVEN ANON HATE THO?
WEAK A'F


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 19, 2014)

brb going to hunt those anons down D:< 

-hug Shiro- 

WELL FINE, IF THAT'S WHAT YOUR OC IS THEN YOUR WATERMELON HEAD HUSSY GOBLIN IS HOT 100/10 LET'S GET IT ON

for real though wtf kind of hate is that loll major fail


----------



## Byebi (Jun 19, 2014)

LMFAOOOO
ADD WATERMELON HEAD GOBLIN TO YOUR LIST OF OCS....


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Is that even hate _omg_


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

Those things are definitely not made up things. I saw them as well when I popped by that tumblr today. People have interesting... ways to say that hate something... ^^;;

Glad you took it in stride, Shiro.  Anything like this should really be taken with a grain of salt. If someone doesn't like you, that's their problem, not yours. You can never please everyone, so just make the best of it, which you definitely did. That pic you drew is hilarious. XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

The hate doesn't fase me! ^^

These Anons are childish cowards, I got hate by one as well (well my mayor did) it's hilarious though imo. XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

hehe, thank you guys. smooches everyone
i should use one of my goblin chars in wow and put a weird helm on her and call her that. lmao
ah well. as pengu says, cant please everyone 

- - - Post Merge - - -

so i woke up to find yet another one. this is incredible





the anons, they so mad


----------



## Joonbug (Jun 20, 2014)

You know I love you, but I'm kinda laughing at these. I feel bad because they are insulting you, but its so ridiculous. And pathetic honestly. This is a nice site sure, and people get crap for being mean, but still either say it off anon or shut up. Why do they stalk you if they hate you? haha they seem to know a lot about you~ I think you have some bitter suitors, hun.


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

I WAS JUST ON THERE AND THE "HOW DARE THEY DRAW FOR THEMSELVES BUT NOT DRAW FOR ME" CONFESSION IS A ****ING JOKE. . 
LIKE SRSLY PRETTY SURE YOU'RE NOT ENTITLED TO ART FOR ANY REASON AT ALL TO WHO EVER SAID THAT.. .


----------



## Joonbug (Jun 20, 2014)

Gamzee's bird ava looks as pissed as we all are.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> You know I love you, but I'm kinda laughing at these. I feel bad because they are insulting you, but its so ridiculous. And pathetic honestly. This is a nice site sure, and people get crap for being mean, but still either say it off anon or shut up. Why do they stalk you if they hate you? haha they seem to know a lot about you~ I think you have some bitter suitors, hun.



its tru tho, perhaps i have scorned their love!!! no wonder theyre mad!! oh, poor anons
and yeah i mean??? insulting my behavior is like ok. thats how i am and if you dont like that then thats fine! not everyone will haha. so its?? not even really an issue, i just like posting them because i wonder if the sender will see them and would be amused to see if they reacted 



gamzee said:


> I WAS JUST ON THERE AND THE "HOW DARE THEY DRAW FOR THEMSELVES BUT NOT DRAW FOR ME" CONFESSION IS A ****ING JOKE. .
> LIKE SRSLY PRETTY SURE YOU'RE NOT ENTITLED TO ART FOR ANY REASON AT ALL TO WHO EVER SAID THAT.. .



I SAW THAT AND I................. ****in,
i felt so sick lmfao
i still feel sick
THAT person, thats actually so disgusting. i wonder who it is. [sharpens scythe, whistling]


----------



## Joonbug (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh my god I clicked the tbt tag this is great. It's all dumb, irritating, or adorable


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh my glob! I want to send you one, but a good one!
And please dont ever quit TBT! If the want they can leave
And for the last anon:
OMG!!!!!SO CUTE XJSDIJBFDKNVCJKBVDF
OHHHH I LOVE IT FGDFGCINVCHVNJKCN++
PASTA AND TWERK!!!!!!!!!! WATERMELON HEAD
HUSSY GOBLIN!!!!!! SO KAWAIII!!!!!!!! FU!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

it really is hilarious in general, shes stopped tagging as much tho so a lot of tbt stuff goes by untagged
and nah, i wouldnt leave over that. thats silly  i just hope to not see my name again rofl
AH WELL. either way. i should probably try to go back to bed orz


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

they're all kids. they won't even come off anonymous because they're vaginas


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2014)

they can take a pounding?


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 20, 2014)

So Lucky!!
I want mean,hateful Anons ;_; SRSLY they so funny LMFAO OMG


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> So Lucky!!
> I want mean,hateful Anons ;_; SRSLY they so funny LMFAO OMG



you must be pretty masochistic to wish that upon yourself, funny or not. dont call me "lucky" for people spewing hatred at me, youre just as bad as they are. whether or not it affects the person, the point still stands that its a despicable thing to do, and i really have no words for this statement tbh


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> they won't even come off anonymous because they're vaginas





Alice said:


> they can take a pounding?



Me and my mature mind...


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, you look like you could use some Liam Neeson, here you go friend.
















I have fixed everything, my job is done, no need to thank me citizens, just enjoy The Neeson. Accept him into your life.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

thank u baby
just what i needed <333


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you must be pretty masochistic to wish that upon yourself, funny or not. dont call me "lucky" for people spewing hatred at me, youre just as bad as they are. whether or not it affects the person, the point still stands that its a despicable thing to do, and i really have no words for this statement tbh



b-but i like to get anon hate lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

gamzee said:


> b-but i like to get anon hate lol



then change all of that to your name LMAO
idk i get like the whole "fame" portion of it?? but otherwise i dont see why youd want it xD
ANYWAY I WANNA END THIS CONVO cause yeah hurgh. still thinking about whether to reopen or not. :I


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

what would the pricing be for tbt?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

gamzee said:


> what would the pricing be for tbt?



thats a fantastic question. what do u think senpai?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

gamzee said:


> what would the pricing be for tbt?



at least 500TBT


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

300-400 range
since you were charging 3mil per sketch ;o;
sorry if that sounds like a terrible low ball


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

500 sounds too high. i think 300 sounds good. wait... oh
but theyd be chibis right? 250 maybe...


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> 500 sounds too high. i think 300 sounds good. wait... oh
> but theyd be chibis right? 250 maybe...



Well I will not pay less than 500TBT so theres that, but for the masses 300 sounds good


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

250 sounds good 
but more people contributing prices would b nice


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

gamzee said:


> 250 sounds good
> but more people contributing prices would b nice



haha yeah uhh i also dont have a specific chibi style, debi and i went through it. i think what im going to do, is sketch up some samples at some point, and then post a pricecheck. that should work


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

hey guys i figured out what my art is worth


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

wait does the owner of acnlconfessions use tbt? or what was that thank u anon part about? ! ?


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> wait does the owner of acnlconfessions use tbt? or what was that thank u anon part about? ! ?



that was her response.


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

obviously 

was it like "thank you" for their input or "thank you" to prove a point?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> obviously
> 
> was it like "thank you" for their input or "thank you" to prove a point?



i said thank you sarcastically, mostly.

and no the owner does not use tbt


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

Ooooo that was you, i thought it was the person who ran acnlconfessions
my bad


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Ooooo that was you, i thought it was the person who ran acnlconfessions
> my bad



haha nah thats my blog, i just take snips of it instead of the whole screen. 
unfortunately for anon, i will keep sketch commissions open and if i get customers then that is simply unfortunate for them. not sure if ill do the whole...chibis for tbt thing tho...


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Ooooo that was you, i thought it was the person who ran acnlconfessions
> my bad



I was about to say, lol

"then why are you asking"

legit made me feel stupid for a second.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki on tbt's art is* worth the money she's pricing at, is* like 10*$for those beautiful detailed sketches,* why the hell aren't* you even trying for more* real money?* Your art is* only famous because everyone* loves* it*, LMFAO(of you anon), totally* worth it*!
Just a few corrections I made, gosh people get your ideas straight!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 22, 2014)

I think Teddy just about nailed it!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 22, 2014)

Yup, Teddy got it right! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

heh, thanks guys <3 got another one tonight but its not really worth posting, just someone misunderstanding what i said a while ago like usual. at this rate im p sure ill get my own tag on that blog, lmfao


----------



## lapaa (Jun 22, 2014)

u famus bbcakes ;o ur a stAR ~*~*~*~*~*~*~ 
(I still think it's just one anal person crying in their mum's basement)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

lapaa said:


> u famus bbcakes ;o ur a stAR ~*~*~*~*~*~*~
> (I still think it's just one anal person crying in their mum's basement)



hahaha we shall see, i suppose. smooches
i sorta wanna draw. but i also sorta dont. lays on side, hm,


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoiler: ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿











draw me like one of ur american girls,


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A* I love this! -envies your lineart-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> *A* I love this! -envies your lineart-



mY LINEART IS SO ****TY OMFg,,,, im crying but thank u

also wtf ur new char is rly hot omg,???im in l ove,,,


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 25, 2014)

I lurk this thread so hard, lol. 
Your art is so lovely, Shiro. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I lurk this thread so hard, lol.
> Your art is so lovely, Shiro. <3



aaaaaaaaa ;//A//; /////// thank omg,,,,, smooches u
thank you so much bb ;v; <33333


----------



## Byebi (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you draw that because of the ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ emote or was it just a coincidence LMFAOOO
eITHER WAY i rly like that sketch it looks hella nice bb 8')))


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mY LINEART IS SO ****TY OMFg,,,, im crying but thank u
> 
> also wtf ur new char is rly hot omg,???im in l ove,,,



NOOOO ; U; i love your lineart it's perf like you <3 <3

yes omg >//u//< i'm glad you love her. i'm working on a ref sheet of her too in her wolf form ;u;
maybe i'll draw her with one of your characters sometime ; U;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> did you draw that because of the ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ emote or was it just a coincidence LMFAOOO
> eITHER WAY i rly like that sketch it looks hella nice bb 8')))



LMFAO THANK U
i drew it because of the emoticon because it makes me laugh really ****ing hard



Usagii said:


> NOOOO ; U; i love your lineart it's perf like you <3 <3
> 
> yes omg >//u//< i'm glad you love her. i'm working on a ref sheet of her too in her wolf form ;u;
> maybe i'll draw her with one of your characters sometime ; U;



omgggg hottttttt
YOU DONT HAVE TO DO THAT BB im just happy to see your art @w@ <33333


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omgggg hottttttt
> YOU DONT HAVE TO DO THAT BB im just happy to see your art @w@ <33333



<333 WE SHALL SEE THEN <3 besides I need all the practice I can get XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

trying to get some art done may be nsfw


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler: Frozen crossovers EVERYWHERE













Spoiler: Annie Melon (OC from Teddy)













Spoiler: Hyda - April and Reiko













Spoiler: Yookey - Me and Papi










noot noot


----------



## lapaa (Jun 28, 2014)

omg I love your draws ! u vu


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

lapaa said:


> omg I love your draws ! u vu



thank you so much senpai /)///A///(\!!!!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

-loves on Shiro- ; u; hnnng your art <3 -steals talent and runs away-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> -loves on Shiro- ; u; hnnng your art <3 -steals talent and runs away-



hahaha sucks for you THERE IS NO TALENT -twirls mustache-


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hahaha sucks for you THERE IS NO TALENT -twirls mustache-



OAO Lies, all of it lies! -strokes beard and puts on monocle- now now, dear one, you have plenty of talent! Plenty of talent indeed! 8D <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

trying to draw a bit tonight, maybe nsfw


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

only salvageable work from last night


Spoiler: failed ichigo chibi














Spoiler: marceline the vampire queen










prolly wont draw tonight. need to give myself a break from having breakdowns lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 29, 2014)

I loved! the chibi of Ichigo! and please take a break if you need to! No one here wants you to feel bad


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 29, 2014)

take as long as you need too bby :*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

come out, come out, wherever you are, little anon~ do you want to play a game with me? <3


----------



## Byebi (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll join in if we're going to be playing with fire '7'


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> I'll join in if we're going to be playing with fire '7'



i was thinking about playing with my teeth and claws, but breathing fire is a good idea too.


----------



## mob (Jun 30, 2014)

what is with all the hate jfc


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 30, 2014)

Lets play Kill-F***-Marry
I will marry Nikki because thatwould be awesome
I would kill that anon becauseno one would care
and as for f***....ehhh.... uhg


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> I'll join in if we're going to be playing with fire '7'



Let's get to bashing butts.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

gamzee said:


> what is with all the hate jfc



i rarely see it all close together like this, it really is weird

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teddy345 said:


> Lets play Kill-F***-Marry
> I will marry Nikki because thatwould be awesome
> I would kill that anon becauseno one would care
> and as for f***....ehhh.... uhg



HAHA <3333 ur so cute omg


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm sorry everyone is so jealous of Nikki, but she can't help it, that she is popular!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

idk if theyre jealous they might just be *******s


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm jelly in a good way of your art, like damn how cant I draw this awesome kind of way.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I'm jelly in a good way of your art, like damn how cant I draw this awesome kind of way.



pbbbt shhh u3u you spoil me


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 30, 2014)

Dear Anons


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Atta boy. Post Taylor Swift, that'll scare 'em away. I know it scares me away.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

trying to draw again, maybe nsfw again


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

Teddy345
Luffal



Spoiler: Teddy345 - OCs













Spoiler: Luffal - Mayor and Diana













Spoiler: new banner for stuff











incroyable, so much failed art


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 1, 2014)

why that anon  >:O







some of us are obsessed with you in a good way tho <333


----------



## olivizza (Jul 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> View attachment 53634
> 
> come out, come out, wherever you are, little anon~ do you want to play a game with me? <3



Man they must have only bought art from people who lowball themselves like crazy. Your prices are more than reasonable for your time and if anon doesn't like your style they don't have to buy your art? No need to hate about it lol (also who the hell can do full coloured drawings quickly enough to charge $10?! Cause I can't)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> why that anon  >:O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LAUGHED FOR 89 YEARS OVER THE GIF OMFG
ilu lynn <333



olivizza said:


> Man they must have only bought art from people who lowball themselves like crazy. Your prices are more than reasonable for your time and if anon doesn't like your style they don't have to buy your art? No need to hate about it lol (also who the hell can do full coloured drawings quickly enough to charge $10?! Cause I can't)



yeah im just kinda sitting here like "lol wat"
thank you for the compliment tho uAu i do want to lower the prices again when i feel ready, since i think 10$ is a bit high, but not yet pgdgfkj <333 smooches tho
wonder if ill get more anons today


----------



## olivizza (Jul 1, 2014)

no worries! Actually that 'any artist could tell' part makes me wonder if they're an artist too trying to be all superior which is REALLY not cool. We should be supporting each other, not sending mean anonymous messages!

and sell your work for whatever you're comfortable with! <3 nobody else should dictate how much your work is worth, especially some coward who won't even come off anon to say it.


----------



## mob (Jul 1, 2014)

WHAT THE HECK SHIRO
THAT BANNER IS AMAZING HOL Y ****. . .
10/10


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

olivizza said:


> no worries! Actually that 'any artist could tell' part makes me wonder if they're an artist too trying to be all superior which is REALLY not cool. We should be supporting each other, not sending mean anonymous messages!
> 
> and sell your work for whatever you're comfortable with! <3 nobody else should dictate how much your work is worth, especially some coward who won't even come off anon to say it.



i actually didnt think about that. that makes me... a little sadder, then. haha.
but thank you bb ;v; -huggles- youre very sweet <333



gamzee said:


> WHAT THE HECK SHIRO
> THAT BANNER IS AMAZING HOL Y ****. . .
> 10/10



WHAT, INCORRECT
0/10 IDK HOW TO OCLOR??? I COULDNT SHADE SO I DIDNT,
(thank you tho omg!!!!)


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i actually didnt think about that. that makes me... a little sadder, then. haha.
> but thank you bb ;v; -huggles- youre very sweet <333
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter, still looks great. Give yourself some credit, ese.


----------

